# Supernatural Supremecy Main RP



## Caedus (Apr 4, 2009)

*Rules: *
1) No player is allowed to kill off another player's character unless permission has been received 
2) No single sentence posts will be allowed unless they are useful to another player [exonversations that need the player being talked to to respond] 
3) When Writing in OOC, you HAVE to include a some writing about your character. 
4) Powerplaying will not be tolerated 
5) No personalities like "Kills everything in his/her path" will be tolerated. 
6) No arguments will be tolerated
7) Not one Fraction is invincible, each have their own strengths and weaknesses
8) Be descriptive, posts should be 5 lines minimum.
9) Stay realistic, you should know some things without me telling you…this is a Supernatural Rpg, let’s keep it that way


Post Characters in the OOC and yea...

Have fun, It begins now...

___________________________________________________________

Lord Draco sat on his steed which gave a snort due to the cold...the black horse eager to run. It was roughly mid winter during the time. Most European Nations didnt do much but focus on surviving the winter cold. The Vampire Lord's eyes scanned around...despite crippling the Lycans, they were slowly regaining their strength....somebody was uniting them. Draco turned and looked at the small escort a little over 50 men, all were heavily armored and on horseback. 
"_I grow tired of this game...they flee then return and strike. They do not fear death_" The Vampire Lord spoke.
A rider moved alongside the Vampire Elder as they took a few at the scene before them. Several dead vampire warriors remained dead on the ground...the small patrol group having been destroyed. 
"My Lord, They are not the only problem. The humans are amassing themselves. By Spring, they will assemble their armies and meet us head on. The Lycans however are still divided" The soldier spoke.
"_Somebody is united them...what's worse is that the demons are getting invovled. I slain a few the other day. They were attempting to sneak into the main city. Return back to the stronghold and strengthen our defenses there. I will return there soon but something is nearby..now go_" Draco commanded. The Vampire Soldier nodded as he rode off with several others. Suddenly grabbing his hilt and pulling out his legendary sword...the Elder prepared for a charge. The steed unleashed a great cry as the elder rose his sword into the air. The horsemen charged forward...something grabbing their attention.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rei was sitting upon a wall of the town. She was watching the scene even though she seemed so far away. A viel was upon her head, but you could see some features. Upon it was a bandana item. It was black and lacy and held a rose on the right side. On the left was a tie. Her dress was in the lolita fashion and went to hug her knees. Her sleeves at the top were tight and tied up with a black string. Her sleeves hung down to reach her hands. They were loose and in the medieval fashion. Her sleeves were lacy. Her front from her bust to her hips were in a corsert fashion and held tight to her body. The last part of her outfit were slippers, and they seemed to be made for some sort of princess. The winter only seemed to add to her features.

The choker she wore had a black cross on it, and she had a few rings. She watched the scene with a slight smile. It did make her wonder though. The elders were fighting Lord Draco to achieve peace. In truth she didn't know what she wanted, but they seemed to oppose the lord. She did know how to fight really good, but not expertly. Her skills have not been seen. Even by the lord himself. 

She mostly chose to be by herself, but this battle was interesting to her. It made her smile a bit and she did not know why. She tilts her head some and watches more closer. Though she wasn't very close at all she could make out some of it. Though do so gave her a headache. As the wind picked up her face could be seen. The veil had been lifted. Though you couldn't see it too well. 

A tiny grin crossed her face and she reaches a pale and beautiful hand to the veil that rested upon her head. As she took it off you could see her pale face and red eyes. Her hair was put up in a fancy clip. Her hair color was white, but it seemed to have a blood red tint to it. Two long pieces were upon her front. They went to the middle of her back. When her hair was down that's how far it usually was. Shorter hair was going across her right eye. Her legs moved back and forth. She was near enough to see them, but not close enough to see perfectly. Though she could make out a lot of dead bodies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

*Earlier this evening...*

Shawn peered through the trees, waiting. The Vampires would be here soon. They needed to feed, and this was the closest available place. Of course, they didn't know they were walking right into a trap. It was cold, but shawn didn't notice. He was ready. Tense. Hardly moving. The Vampires were approaching upwind. Idiots. A lycan could smell them from a mile away. 

There were about 20 of them, on horses. Moving slowly, but not cautiously. Of course. Why would they? They were the rulers here. What did they have to fear? Shawn smiled coldly. How wrong they were.

Silence...no, he could hear them. Approaching. They were quiet, but he was Lycan. The ultimate predator.

"First signal" One of his Lts. struck a match, immediately snuffing it out. The first signal.

*Baboom!* His men had cut the ropes. Logs spilled from the net they had made, rolling quickly towards the Vampire patrol. The first few weren't fast enough. Their horses went under, whinnying in pain. The Vampires too, legs or arms broken. The others however, were quicker. They threw themselves from their horses with the agility only a Vampire could muster, drawing their weapons. Facing the logs.

Mistake. The warriors behind them burst out of the trees, howling. Caught several by suprise. Only about 10 left. But one, in the middle. Obviously the leader. His warriors were having trouble with him. With a howl, Shawn flung himself out of his tree, attacking with his heavy broadsword. It was nearly the size of a full grown human, but Shawn wielded it effortlessly. A cheer. The Lycans redoubled their efforts, attacking the patrol. Shawn charged the leader, swing his sword. *Ching! Chang!* Deflected. The vampire was fast, but Shawn was Lycan. The ultimate predator. He swung again, kicking out. The kick blasted the vampire back, andthe Lycan warriors fell upon him, cheering. Shawn smiled coldly.

"Retreat. Back to the base. More will be coming soon. We have won a great victory today" More cheers.

"LYCAN! LYCAN! LYCAN!"


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco and his men continued moving onward but the Vampire Leader raised his blade, halting the group. The Leader eyed the bodies of several vampires in the distane..another slaughtered group. The werewolves were getting stronger, more organized....they had to be stopped now or else only more would strength the Lycans. The Vampires had to many enemies...
"My Lord, we can always go after them tomorrow...perhaps.." The Warrior was cut off.
"Enough, it ends today!" Draco stated, getting rather frustrated with the turn of events. "Dont tell me you fear them? If I am to go alone then let it be so!" Draco added on as the horse displayed its size and power as it unleashed a great "neigh" into the heavens. Draco moved himself so he faced the others. He saw the look in their eyes..they were worried, scared even that the thought of another Desh to even rise, even for a month meant only blood and death.
As much as Draco hated him...he could not deny he respected Desh as a military commander but the Lycans had their fair share of victories. The destruction of the great Citadel in Eastern France was one of the Vampires greatest losses...Desh led that assualt and Draco barely escaped with his father despite the two killing numerous...it was Desh...that Lycan who inspired them.
This new commander had to be stopped.
"My Lord...We will go" One rider stated, re-affirming his loyalty. 
"Are you with me!?" Draco asked, his commanding presence was now inspiring the tired Vampire Warriors who were now feeling the strength they needed.
The Vampire Riders unleashed a great cheer in salute to the infamous Vampire Elder. Once more the riders began to move...heading towards a small town that lay nearby...perhaps they had information.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

It appeared to be a crash,but it only seemed like a pin drop in her ear. By now she was quite bored and would like to go see what all the fuss was about. The vampiress stands up and stretches. "I have nothing better to do" she mumbles then jumps off the wall gracefully and starts to jump through the twists and turn of tree's. She leaped easily through the trees. Rei didn't even get a single tear or snag on her cloths. 
She suddenly stopped and looks down some. She wasn't at the raid at all, but something had caught her eye. It shone some and it caught her attention. She jumps down and lands easily on the grass. It seemed peculiar for a shiny object to be lying around when all these thieves were about. She cautiously approached it and picks it up. It seemed to be some sort of medallion. It was rusted in some places and terribly wore out. Whatever it was it was no use to her. It seemed to be an old medallion of a deceased officer of some army.
A rattling of a bush send her eyes rocketing to the sound. It was quiet for awhile. Her head never left the bush and she had the look of hunting on her face. She soon got tired of it and jumps back into the tree's. The medallion drops back to the ground with a gentle thud. 
The vampiress was close enough to see better now. They were on a hunting mission right? Or some sort of other kind. She jumps down onto the road and starts to walk to the town. It's been awhile since she's even been close to one. The veil covered her pale face and features. She wasn't planning on going in. If she did she could fight her way out possibly if there wasn't a huge number of them. After thinking once more she stopped. This would be suicide after all. She's watched this town for awhile, but now being this close it seems to spell danger out. 
She growls some and punches the air in a swift movement. No human eye could possibly see it unless they were right there. Her hand was clenched and her eyes were staring at her hand as if it was food. Once she retreated her hand she opened it. It seems that there were small imprints of where she dug in her into. "Come to think of it isn't the Lord coming to this town?" she mutters to herself. To her it didn't matter where he went. 
This town interested her. It looked like her old home before the vampires overtook it. That's one of the reasons she's kept an eye on it. Memories were nice, but as she progressed into vampire over the years her memory was getting fuzzy. There was a sound of hoof beats. _Click clack click clack_ upon the pavement. She hung her head some. She supposed the games were about to begin. "This all gives me a headache" she mumbles and shakes her head. The veil was twirling to the movements. "Hopefully this town will hold up" she shrugs then turns once more toward the area of the forest. _Click clank click clank_ It sounded like the beat of a human heart. 
Suddenly a tiny giggle came from her as she thought ill thoughts. She regained her composure and stood up strait. Seeing a spectacle like this might be amusing. Though if she went back to that wall then she wouldn't be able to see squat. A pale hand went inside of the veil as if she was rubbing her head to try and get the hamster in her mind to work. She was only a few feet off of the road, and close to the town. Yet not close enough to be seen by humans. There seemed there were more prey here. If anyone attacked her she would fight back without mercy.

She turned down the road and watches as the horses of Lord Draco and his army of 20 approached. It might be fun to join in for once.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A demon was walking through the forest toward the tiny town. "Her puppy puppy puppy" she beckoned to the lycons with a melody included. "I am not here to scratch you" she said truthfully. In reality she wanted to join them. To get her revenge she needed to team up with someone. Anyone would do as long as they were strong. The demon walks into town harmlessly. Her eyes were the look of fire and the horns on her head were tiny and radiated with a fiery energy. This was the first fire neko anyone had seen in a long time. Many had thought they gone extinct.
Two cat ears came out of her shoulder length,snow white hair, and a tail was twitching behind her. On her tail was a bangle, and ears were earrings. Her arms it seemed were covered in bandages. The top she wore resembled a bathing suit, or a bra and it tied up just above the bust. A bandana was worn under her hair, and a tattered cape was hung on her shoulders. A cloth was wrapped around her waist and a bottom part of a cheongosam(sp i think) was hanging down to her knees. This was red. Her top piece was red and white, and the cloth she wore around her waist was white. Her shoes were metal and leather and bandages were wrapped around her knees. Her shoes were one and a half high heels and went up to her knees, just below the last of the bandages. Tatto's covered her body. Though not many. They looked like fire all the same. The most noticeable was the item around her neck. It seemed to be a fire crystal. These were rare and hardly any of them were left. They were said to be worn by the leaders of the fire neko clans. 
"Oh pity" she pouts some. "I was hoping to join them." Though she was quite cold she seemed to be in an sarcastic mood. The thought of getting revenge stirred up her blood and seemed to make her excited. "Well I know you guys can hear me. If you are there anyways." She said low and her ears twitched and listened for any sound. "Maybe I found the wrong place" she said with a growl and shrugged. This would be the same place the enemy would come into soon. "Though I am pretty sure it's here." she said with a surefire look walks further into the town.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2009)

"My, my..." murmured a silky-smooth voice. A pale white hand stroked a dead red squirrel, slender, icy fingers brushing lightly at the fur. "You are beautiful, aren't you, little one? Yes...yes, of course you are, you little red beauty." 

She sighed as she buried the squirrel in the earth, patting it down firmly. She left a strand of her silvery-purple hair tucked in with it. "Have faith...have faith", she whispered, placing her delicate hand over the smile that played with her features.

Faith Aurora stood up while brushing the dirt off her black dress. She looked around the small, quiet field she was in, the luminescent moon reflecting in her golden eyes. Not luminous enough to see the ripped mangled bodies, the puddles of crimson blood or the vampire girl standing dejectedly, gazing at the ruins. 

_They are getting stronger...the werewolves. To take down this many vampires...although, it's not like they have done it without any losses themselves. _

She sniffed disdainfully at the dead werewolf a few meters away from her.

She walked to the end of the field and jumped on a tree, sitting on one of its highest branches. From the right, she could see some lights and hear people talking. Nocturne Town. 

She looked to her left, listening carefully. She heard horses and could sense vampires heading towards Nocturne Town. 

_Lord Draco._


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Dimitri was in his bat form, flying high above a village, the villagers freaking out. There was one hunter shooting at him with a cross bow, all the arrows intended for his heart, but all missing. He pulled out the ones in him, which were all in his legs, and laughed.

"You people think you can kill me!" he said, loud enough for the frantic villagers to hear. "But really," he said, as he appeared in his human form in front of the vampire hunter. "you're to weak." he said. the vampire hunter was new, because Dimitri didn't recognize him. Dimitri had paid many visits to this village, for feeding, of course. It seemed to be easy pickings.

Dimitri grabbed the vampire hunter by the throat, and threw him into a village home, which was empty. He appeared behind the hunter in the home, and as the hunter stood, he jumped in surprise as he saw Dimitri. Dimitri grabbed the hunter, and pushed his neck down, biting into the flesh and started sucking.

The hunter started to grab for his steak, but stopped as the endorphins from Dimitri's bite began to activate. The hunter started to get a high feeling, and lost himself in it. This always happened whenever Dimitri fed, but if he was mad, he could make the bite the worst pain of the victim's life. He completely drained the hunter, and walked out of the house.

As he walked out, the villagers threw stones at him. Dimitri laughed, and turned into his bat creature form, flying away from the village.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

"Humans...lucky us" One of the soldiers simply stated as he took a look towards Draco. The riders slowly riding into town. The Vampires were ready for anything...they were sure an attack could come in at any moment. They could sense the humans hiding in their houses, those who were on the streets were quickly heading inside. While this was considered Vampire Territory, these humans were under Vampire control. 
"The Elders are still remain back at my fortress...they been dying to be let out. If they were here.." Draco let out a slightly ammused "hmph" but the vampire's face was written with a near uncontrolable bloodlust. The Lycans...they would be found...and they must die. The Elder was aware of the several vampires around the area but he wasnt that suprised, he had loyal followers everywhere. 
The small vampire army arrived at the center of the town. While few in number, they were the elite...some of the deadliest vampire warriors were in this patrol unit right now. There was no need for vast numbers for now...but then again, were the Vampires just making a mistake on underestimating the Lycans again?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She watches them come near and she walks toward them. She see's lord Draco and the rest and bows to them. *"Good evening mi'lord" *she says as elegantly as her bow and then reaches a hand to take off her veil as a sign of respect. The hair up in the clip protested as they bounced in their fancy curls. _"Lovely night/day is it?"_ (night right? If it isn't just read day xD) She more said that to herself really. Her red eyes searched the surrounding area. 

Something was different. A fancy looking dagger was tied to her left leg. You could see the bottom of the sheath just under her dress. *"Please be careful mi'lord. These parts are dangerous after all." *she said as she puts her hands together and bows another elegant bow. As she stood up again she turns back to the village and stares at it for a few seconds before closing her eyes. Slowly they opened again and she starts walking toward the village. Her veil she still had in her hands. It would be impolite to wear it around such royalty after all. She was only paces away down the road from them when she starts humming _"Ring around the rosey."  _


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Faith leapt off the tree gracefully as she spotted Draco below. She landed directly behind him, sitting on the horse. "Draco." She called his name quietly. She knew that he would not mind the fact that she was quite disrespectful for not calling him 'Lord' as she had quite a child-like manner and was affectionate towards him, not rude. After all, she owed him her life. He had found her all alone in the forest and had shown her how to live. 

She swung her legs side to side, looking up at the dark sky. "They are getting rather strong now. We have lost over 1000 people in the fields alone." she said, her sad, soft voice barely audible above all the noise. But she knew he could hear her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Shawn watched the festivities, a rare smile on his face. The soldiers were enjoying themselves, despite the fact he had outlawed alchohol. 

"Chief" A voice said. Shawn turned. It was Kaira, a scout. 

"Yes?"

"We've recieved word that Vampires are gathering in the village North of here. Lord Draco himself is present." Shawn's head tilted, considering options.

"How many are with him?"

"Not many Chief, but they're his elite guard. It would be...unwise to attack." Shawn considered that.

"True. Morale is high currently. A defeat now could dash everything I've been working for. We'll play it safe." He paused. "However...I can not resist seeing the great Vampire Lord in person. I shall go to the village and watch." Kaira nodded. Behaviour like this was typical of Shawn.

"Alone, Chief?" Shawn thought for a moment.

"No. Send for Amaia." Kaira snorted. 

"That pup?"

"She may be a pup, but she has skill. Some experience will do her good. Find her, and bring her here. We leave as soon as possible."

"Hail, Chief," Kaira responded, thumping her fist to her chest in the Lycan salute. Shawn threw on a large black cloak, strapping his broadsword on afterwards. He might need it.

_Lord Draco,_ Shawn thought with a cold smile _I do look forward to seeing him._


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2009)

She growled loudly and sprang, attacking the lone vampire with surprise. Amaia ripped him into shreds and growled again, with pride. That vampire was weak and it made her wonder if her side will really be victorious instead of it all being a dream. _Chief's gonna be proud of me. I took three down by myself!_

A few minutes later she had phased back into her human form. She put her hands on her hips and took a deep breath. She was near a town, and had heard that there would be vampires there. She tilted her head, wondering. _No...Chief will kill me if I go there on my own. But, I predict this will be an eventful night._


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco took a glimpse at Faith and took a moment. "_1000...how does the great Lord Draco lose 1,000 men to worthless filth?_" The Vampire Lord took this to consider...his reputation as infamous as it was, they were those who were planning to revolt against him. He held too much power and he was sure that every little mistake he would ever do, would cost him. The Vampire Lord then took a glance at the female vampire from before...the respect was there. There were those who still loved him, respected him....saw him as a Hero and the Emperor however If a civil war occurs, the Vampire Kingdom would be broken and repair could take centuries.
"_The sun does not rise for a few hours. Take a break, question the humans and report anything important. Don't be too relaxed, its still Night_" The commanding voice echoed to the vampires in the area. Draco decided to give his elite guard a little break and perhaps the villagers knew information about the Lycans..


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2009)

"Draco..." she repeated, this time so quiet, even a normal human close to her wouldn't be able to hear. "How long will this go on? They were so close to us and...the werewolves. Their strength, it's scary. And..." she trailed off, pulling her legs up and wrapping he arms around them tightly. _Is Lord Draco compassionate? Does he care for the vampires that have fallen?_ She studied his expression quickly. _He cares, but doesn't show it. I want to be like that._ She smiled to herself grimly and then reached out to pat Lord Draco's hand. "I'll stay with you Draco and I am willing to put my life on the line. You are our leader and we will be nothing without you."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She stops when she hears the message. It was too all the vampires in the area. She turns around and bows. "Yes mi'lord" she said in a sweet tone and then takes the veil and puts it on. She reaches down and brings the dagger up more so it doesn't show. The sheath would've shown for sure if she didn't. She starts to walk toward the town a bit with a graceful walk. One hand stayed at her side with the dagger. A smile was on her face as she neared the town. 
It was time for everybody to get up anyways. She stood at the foot of the town cautiously. The shops were getting ready, farmers were milking their cows, and the mothers were getting their sleep children out of bed for the days chores. It all reminded her of stuff. It would be best not to get in the center of town. It would attract a bit of attention. It would be wise to stay on the outskirts. With her clothing she would stand out definitely. "I can't fail him after all" she said through her teeth. "I have no where else to go."
As she walks around she saw a farm. She sensed no one in the area but humans. Werewolves haven't been here yet, but it's a possibility they would soon. She had a cold stare when she headed toward the barn with much caution. The farmer should be milking his cows by now. With the veil on her she did not look like a vampire, and her scent was hidden. 
She smirks some and walks into the barn. "Excusez-moi. Monsieur Sil vous plait." she said in a well executed french accent. It was time to play. The farmer looked at her surprised. "Yea?" He hoped she spoke some form of english. "I wish to know the status of the war. I come from Francias. The leader there wishes to know what has been going on here. He wishes to help." The farmer was seduced a bit by her voice, but it was hard to tell.
"Well right now those bastardly vampires are in charge. Once the lycons are able to demolish them we should be free. Though the uprising of the lycons worry me a bit. The vampires will need more soldiers and will have to come up with more vampires." He then continues "Anyways word is that the vampires are down by one thousand so far. I haven't heard much, but there is supposed to be something happening soon. The lycons are supposed to be doing something, but I didn't find out what. It's been in town for a few days, but it's old news so people haven't talked about it. Tell the king that okay?" He gave a smile then went back to milking the cow. 
She smiles a wicked smile and she puts a hand to her leg. She was about to draw the dagger, but then stopped. This would only arrouse suspicion "Merci beaucoup Monsieur! Le king will be terrible(Thats a french word too btw). Merci!" she said in another sweet tone and then walks out. In an instant she was gone. The farmer looked back. He thought he must have been dreaming. She landed in a tree above the resting vampires. She felt she didn't get enough information. She could've, but then he would've found out about her being a vampire. 
She jumps down from the tree and lands near some of the vampires. The one-thousand loss of the vampires she already knew, but the activity of lyons in the area you could feel. She stands up and takes off the veil reviling her features. "Mi'lord" she says as she walks up to him and bows. "Allow me to take part in this if you will allow it. It has been awhile since I have seen action." she said and then stood up strait. Her red eyes watched him as he waited for a response. She knew how to fight, but she rarely ever showed it. "The lycons have gone too far." she said in a cold voice, but not towards the lord. What the other vampire had said was true. If he wasn't there a lot of vampires would be dead.Well more anyways. She was grateful to him. Though she chose not to voice her opinion.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Kyaah!!??" the fire cat squealed. "I didn't find the right spot damnit!" She was fuming a she walks out of the town. "If I was a lycon where would I be? All i have to do is think like a dog" she chuckles. Then getting serious she says "I am not that low." She could sense them nearby as she sniffed the air. A smile spread across her face. Got them. Her revenge against the vampires seemed closer than before.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco took a glance at Faith...he could not show weakness...not now, not when battle was possible. He kept that same emotionless look as always and for a moment, if one was lucky..the expression would slightly weaken at the thought of fellow vampires been killed. Draco stayed silent for a moment but then rage began to build in his eyes. "_Don't worry...our fallen brothers will be avenged. I assure you and everybody who follows me..they will see the Lycans fall and any one else who wishes to deny the ultimate conquest for our Empire_" Draco responded..he didnt want to speak as loud as he could, he realized that times were tough and the thought of fighting was somewhat of a bother to even the strongest of the elite guards...the Vampire Warriors were proceeding with others...not minding the conversation between Faith and Draco.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 5, 2009)

“If those thousand men died while fighting those pitiful beasts…” A male voiced resounded across the street, seemingly reverberating from no place at all. “… then they are hardly worthy of being called ‘your men’, My Lord.”

A single figure stepped forth from a nearby shadow by a doorstep. He was clad in armor, pith-black and scintillating with the candlelight of the few lamps scattered across the houses’ windows and doorsteps, and wearing a long hooded cloak that cascaded and crashed with the gravel. He pushed the hood back and made a low, courteous bow before the Vampire Lord, which he kept for more than a couple of seconds, before straightening back up and staring back at his master with his orbs of red.

“Just fodder for the lions… Or in this case, the wolves.” He said calmly before turning his eyes to the Lady behind Draco.

“Aurora.” He greeted her coldly and walked forth.

“Nonetheless, it is true. They have gotten stronger… But they are still nothing more than animals, ruled by their savage instincts, and as such, I’d be so bold as to say that if we simply wait, our scent will reach their nuzzles and lead them here.

“That is, if My Lord has patience…” Zelretch nodded and took a step back, awaiting a reaction from Lord Draco.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Faith nodded thankfully as she heard his words and sighed. _I trust that you will handle this in the best way you can...Draco._

A male voice rang out and Faith looked at the man who had stepped forward curiously and frowned slightly._ Zelretch._ 

"Tch." Faith looked away, not greeting him back. She found him weird and hated his, what she called, 'fake personality'.

_His intention is never clear. I can't make sense of this man._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She jumps down from the tree and lands near some of the vampires. The one-thousand loss of the vampires she already knew, but the activity of lyons in the area you could feel. She stands up and takes off the veil reviling her features. "Mi'lord" she says as she walks up to him and bows. "Allow me to take part in this if you will allow it. It has been awhile since I have seen action." she said and then stood up strait. Her red eyes watched him as he waited for a response. She knew how to fight, but she rarely ever showed it. "The lycons have gone too far." she said in a cold voice, but not towards the lord. What the other vampire had said was true. If he wasn't there a lot of vampires would be dead.Well more anyways. She was grateful to him. Though she chose not to voice her opinion.

She takes the veil and tucks into an pocket.  (repost kinda. so it's short).


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Anna shut the door carefully. She had kissed her grandmother repeatedly and continually reassured her that they would both be safe, Anna would protect her. Anna quickly wiped away the tear that had rolled down her cheek and put her hand on her chest. I_ have courage, the strongest feeling any woman can have in a situation like this. Courage. I will protect my grandmother and destroy those beings that are ruining peace. One moment of weakness or doubt, that is my enemy._

She left as the sun was setting.

It was hours later when she reached a safe place. It was night and she had heard news that in a nearby town, Nocturne Town, there would be a gathering.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

"_We will wait for them here and when they come, we will destroy them. We'll slaughter them, no mercy and no retreat..prepare for battle, I can already feel their patehtic presence nearby" _Draco said finally after something. The Vampire Lord took a glance at Zelretch...long had he served the Kingdom. He agreeded upon his advice, charging and sending more men out was pointless. But the Lycans were smarter then that...they would never charge full force, not witout reason. The Vampire Lord took note of the willingness to fight from one of the female Vampires...he had soldiers ready for war and battle. It was just a matter of finding the Lycans and killing them..but who was leading the Lycans was something Draco was very curious on finding out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Shawn watched from the shadows.

There he was. So close. So tantalizingly close. One leap, one swing, and the vampire lord would be dead.

But no. More, near. Protecting their pathetic master. Shawn growled, but the sound did not even reach his own ears. Vampires. Dangerous. So many of them...he was glad he had not attacked the village in force. He was not sure they could have won. The vampires were talking. Quietly, taking pains not to be heard. 

But he was Lycan.

He could smell a rabbit a mile away, hear a pin drop on the other side of a noisy room.

The ultimate predator.

These vampires were weak. And the wek must be elimianted. But Draco was not weak. He had proven that when he had defeated Desh. Shawn shook his head.

How could that...thing have defeated Desh? Shawn had known Desh. Served under him. Desh had been the strongest Lycan in years, they had said. And yet he was bested. By this pale, fragile looking thing. Another growl. Shawn sinks deeper into the shadows. He would wait.

But only a while longer.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

As Dimitri was flying, he could sense a bunch of vampires near by. He swooped down, and stayed in his creature form for a while. Once he realized it was Draco, he immediatly turned into his human form, and bowed. "My Lord, its an honor to see you." he said. He stood straight again, and smiled. "Not to be nosy or anything, but what brings you to this small village?" he asked.

The only reason Dimitri was here was because he was coming to feed. He wasn't going to cause ay comotion, he was actually going to do it very silently. He would have been feeding right now, but this encounter cut his plans short.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 5, 2009)

“As you wish, My Lord.” Zelretch answered with a second bow and stepped away from the Vampire Lord, turning his sight into the cold night sky as yet another Vampire arrived, descending from the sky with a beastly form.

Disregarding it, he began pacing and pondering.

Yes, he was sure that Werewolves would come to the village on that night, but not just because Vampires were present. It would be first and foremost because Draco was there. He dared not speak of the Vampire Lord as bait, but the Shadowslayer knew almost by instinct that whoever was leading the Lycans would not make waste of the opportunity to slay Draco if he caught word of his presence in the town. Even though in doing so he would be perhaps miscalculating too greatly.

The Vampire Lord’s Elite Guard was not to be taken lightly, which is what the Lycanthropes would be doing by marching in blind anger into the village.  Underestimating their opponents would be their undoing.

Plus, he himself was there, and Werewolves surely would still remember the name of Zelretch the Shadowslayer.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco took nodded at Dimitri, acknowleding his presence but the Vampire Lord narrowed his eyes and looked around. Things didnt feel right and the Vampire Lord felt his horse feel slightly uneasy. The armored Vampire Elder clutched the hilt of his sword...he did not want to show any sign of panic at all. He looked around, there were Vampires everywhere...preforming their orders and such. The best there is, ther best there was and the best there ever will be the Vampire Lord once boasted yet as powerful as he was, why did he feel uncomfortable...it was like he was being watched. The icey cold eyes continued to scan around...were the Lycans already here?


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She was still standing near the lord and the other two. The girl and also Zelretch. Now would be a good time to make a name for herself she supposed. A hand went up and caressed her red and white hair. She had a hold of her long pieces at the front. She didn't really need a weapon, but she liked this one. Lord Draco would surely win. 
She was trying to think of a plan. She wondered how many lycons would be waiting. Surely they wouldn't attack until sunrise. Though lycons did lose their powers at sunrise right? They needed the power of the moon. She was smiling a strange smile in her thoughts.
Either way.* "Zelretch?" *she said warily. "*Can some lycons keep their form during the day? If it's not possible then they could attack soon. When the sun hurts a few of us right?"* She looks to Zelretch.*"The lycons need the power of the moon last time I checked"* she noted and looks toward the moon. She looks to the lord. He seemed uneasy. *"Is something wrong my lord?"*


----------



## Merodach (Apr 5, 2009)

Zelretch turned to Lord Draco and the Vampire addressing him noticing how the Elder did not address his subject’s inquiries, and instead turned his sight in every direction with quite a bit of haste. After a few instants he also noticed how his hand held on tightly to the grip of his sword. Was he feeling unrest, he wondered. His expression did not quite show it, but there was a certain glint in his cold, yet restless stare.

Stepping forward, he said: “We’re here to hunt.” interjecting as to not leave the Vampire’s question lingering for too long. “We have reason to believe that… Werewolves are coming to this village tonight…”

All the while his stare remained fixed on the Vampire Lord, but then a female voice drew his attention away.

“I’ve never heard of such a thing.” He answered coldly. “The moon is what empowers these beasts, they shall be soon to come…”

Finally he had thought up a way to address Lord’s Draco’s apparent concerns without making it too evident, and so he stepped even closer to the Elder, and said:

“Perhaps Your Grace would allow me to scout the area surrounding the village with my gifts?”


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Shawn had had enough. He emerged from the cover of darkness. He walked slowly, purposefully, keeping his hood over his face.

*Thump*

He continued to walk. The members of the elite guard seemed not to notice him, or did not care. He was but one man after all. What is one man to the great Lord Draco?

*Thump*

Still slow. Deliberate. Gaining ground. The Vampires had noticed him now. Watching him. Shooting curious glances his way. But none moved to stop him.

*Thump*

Now Draco had stopped speaking. Turned towards him. Not moving. Shawn saw something in his eyes. Fear? Anger? Uncertainty?

*Thump*

Closer now. No more than a lunge away. Shawn stopped, lifting his arm. The vampires around him tensed, but did not act. "Hail Ceasar," Shawn said. "We who are about to die salute you."

Silence. A vampire moves towards Shawn.

No more time. In one fluid motion Shawn rips the sword from it's sheath on his back. A high arc, coming down on Draco.

Fast. So fats. Dodges his attack. Draws his sword. Attacks.

Fast. So fast. Shawn parries, swinging his blade again. This was the man who had killed Desh.

And now was the time to pay for his crimes.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Immediatly Dimitri charged into action. he pulled out his silver dagger, nd immediatly transformed into his creature form. Now, his senses were hightened, as his montrous bat form ran with its swift speed, like lightning. He knocked Shawn to the ground, catching him from surprise as he attacked Draco.

Dimitri looked around at the other vampires. "Are you people going to do anything?" he yelled, in his monstrous screeching voice that came with his creature form. "Defend your King! Defend your hope!" he yelled, as he looked back to Shawn. "You picked the wrong time to attack a giant group of vampires." he said, his form making a demonic looking smile.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco clutched his sword, the legendary sword that has slain countless of foes. Werewolves, humans...all of them. The Vampire Lord dismounted from his horse...he didnt intend on fighting on horseback, he wanted to face this assassin up close and personal. Eyes now filled with blood lust and anger. The Elder fought, a single hand to his blade. The Vampire not yet revealing his true strength, his true skill...testing this young warrior the Vampire King was. This surely would attract attention but there was no reason to panic...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She grabs the dagger from her leg and pulls it out. S_he jumps in front of the lord and wields it skillfully_. If he came close she'd attack, but if the lord chose to attack then she'd let him. *"Just dont let the Lord get hurt" *she says as she eyes Dimitri with a wary eye. She twirls the dagger between her fingers and she she grabs it with the blade pointing down. A smirk was on her face. She watches the werewolf intent on killing. 
The one who tried to attack the Lord was a werewolf, and he looked angry. She would go strait in, but she'd rather be backup for now. She twirls the lone dagger in her hand once more and then feels the tip until a drop of blood drips down the blade.* "Give up mutt"* she mutters some.* "You're outnumbered! And I refuse to let you touch him."* She stayed defensively in front of the Lord.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 5, 2009)

On the left side of Zelretch’s waist rested the black cane with the silver blade used to slay Werewolves; from the right side hung a regular claymore which he used when killing his opponents wasn’t a priority.

He reached for the claymore, unsheathing it and holding it up and launching forward, but not against the Werewolf. He dashed through the gravel, barely a blur to the eyes of many and rammed the foolish Vampire who had first rushed head on against the Lycanthrope, throwing him against a wall. He pressed him even in his beastly form against the bricks with his sword trained on his neck.

“What are you doing?” He muttered coldly at first. “Sheath your weapon and step back, Rei!” He roared at the girl who had also rushed between Lord Draco and his opponent.

“How foolish can you be?!” He yelled. “If Lord Draco requests our assistance then we draw our swords for him. But this is a battle with one Lycan that he has accepted! To step between him and his opponent without his express command is not only an act of disobedience, but a dishonor to His Grace! So lower your weapons, step back… and let our Lord fight his battle…”


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

"Utterly confusing" she mumbles with distaste some and throws up the dagger.  "Yes sir" she replies. She takes out the sheath and it lands in the sheath without scratching her. She twirls the dagger sheath and puts it back into it's "mostly hidden place a second later. "Forgive me" she says and bows to the lord. "It was a automatic reaction I suppose from when I was alive. I am deeply sorry." Even during this chaotic time she still kept her manners.
She glares at Dimitri. It sometimes made her angry when someone does that. She does a back flip into a tree and sits on a limp as she swings her legs. She didn't really like Dimitri. He got her fired up. He got her scolded! So far she didn't like him. "Tch" she mumbles but then looks at the lycon. She hadn't really been this close to one really. The stench was overwhelming. It nearly made her want to cover her nose in disgust. It seemed things were much different than human kingdoms. It didn't bother her though.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Dimitri stayed in his creature form, looking deep in the eyes of Zelretch as he pinned him against a wall. "I do not think twice as to defend my lord from any type of threat! I will not take the chance to let my lord be caught by surprise and slaughtered if that were to happen. That man could have been the leader of the Lycan attack for all we know." Dimitri said, still in his beast form. He pushed Zelretch away, walking past him to watch the duel.

Dimitri still had his silver dagger unsheathed and his his hand, blade pointing down. He paced back and forth, ready to spring into action if his lord were to make a wrong move and be open. He detracted and retracted his claws again and again, yearning for a good fight. Why would this foolish Lycan do this s suddenly? Why didn't the vampires kill him as soon as he stepped out in his cloak? Worst of all, why hadn't any vampires sensed him?

But now they could. Now, the stench of Lycan discusted Dimitri's nostrils. It made him want to kill every Lycan there was. He restrained himself with all his might from jumping in the fight and draining the Lycan of all the Lycan blood he had. Dimitri made a continuous growl, bearing his needle-like teeth and eyeing the Lycan with great hatred. He was ready to rip this Lycan's throat out.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 5, 2009)

“I do not question your motive, or your loyalty.” Zelretch remarked as Dimitri walked past him to contemplate the fight. “Protecting our Lord is our duty, after all. In that sense you’ve acted well within what's expected of you. You both have, and I commend you for it.” He added, turning for a second to Rei and nodding to the girl as a sign of respect.

“What is unacceptable, however, is that you would let eagerness triumph over wisdom. In that regard, you’re not acting differently from this beast…” Glaring at the Werewolf, the Shadowslayer snarled.

“He came here to fight our Lord regardless of the consequences, in the most foolish of manners, with anger leading his actions as opposed to reason. That’s the reason why he’s come this far.” He smirked.

“Do you truly believe that something so pathetic could ever pose a threat to our Lord Draco, he who slew Desh, Leader of the Lycans? This one may well be his replacement, but right now his actions don’t set him apart from an angry, famish street dog; one that our master can dispose of with ease. For us to fight this battle in his stead would be an embarrassment and an insult to his legendary feats. Those of us who’ve fought by his side let the beast through because we know he’s no more than a cockroach for Lord Draco to step on. Otherwise his blood would be washing over the earth the moment he stepped into this town. We saw this and acted accordingly. That’s the difference between a warrior and a mere killer; between a Vampire and a Werewolf.”

Walking past Dimitri, Zelretch walked midway to Lord Draco and knelt. “Please forgive me, My Lord.” He said. “If only I’d acted sooner, you wouldn’t have your honour tarnished by these foolish actions. However, I beseech you not to think less of these two and only blame me, for they’re truly loyal to Your Grace.”

After finishing, he stepped back and addressed the rest of the Vampires present. “Unless our Lord Commands us to, he fights the Werewolf alone. However… should any of his kin come to his aid, you’re all well within your right to make red rivers out of the streets of this village!”


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Dimitri listened and some of his anger disappeared...some of it. "Thank you, sir. You are right in saying I was wrong." he admited. He continued his pacing licking hislips in hunger for Lycan blood. He sort of hoped a pack of Lycans did attack them like the dogs they are. He would enjoy a feast and his thirst would be quenched.

Dimitri was tired of pacing and wanted to sit. He lifted himself off the ground with two flaps of his monstrous wings, and landed next to Rei on the branch. He turned back to his human form, but kept his needle teeth. He was standing, his vampiric senses allowing him easy balance on the branch. "What's your name?" he asked, in the most welcoming voice he could at the moment.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rei blinks some surprised. Her emotionless face was put in confusion. He was taking the blame? She would like to tell him that it was their fault and he shouldn't have to take the blame, but she knew it wasn't the time at all. It was quite honorable and she felt respect for this man now. Her tiny body suddenly glided off of the tree limb and landed beside well, near Zelretch. She watches Zelretch for a few seconds and does a tiny lean forward and a head nod. It was supposed to be a bow, but she didn't want to make it seen
She did not wish to be around him really. He had talked to her on the branch, but she didn't say anything. She was rather cold towards him. "My name is of no importance to you" she said to the other vampire who was still in the tree and didn't even look towards him. She crossed her arms in front of her and sets her eyes upon the lord and the enemy.
The wind picks up and her loose cloths and hair seemed to be picked up by it. The leaves, and the others loose items were being played with the wind too. The strings were being tosses in the wind and as soon as it came it had disappeared. Her face was emotionless as she watches. She didn't mind waiting. In her mind she knew the lord would win after all. He always wins. He defeated this other lycon leader after all. A tiny chuckle came from her lips as she closes her eyes for a few seconds. It would've been a sight to see. 
She opened her eyes once more to see the showdown between the two. It was turning to be interesting interesting. She did not know whether she wanted this wolfs allies to come.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 6, 2009)

Faith observed everything that went on calmly, amused. _I will stay a step behind Lord Draco, I will be is guard. Though, our enemies now do not look particularly overpowering, I feel that Lord Draco can win this with ease._ Her hand flew up to the top part of her chest where her locket laid. Faith clutched it, trying to keep her spirits high.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 6, 2009)

Draco took a swfit glance towards Zelretch and gave a slight nod, appreciating the words but of course, the way the others reacted in his defense was comforting but at the same time, he intended on dealing with a Lycan so bold to attack him. The Vampire Lord took a step forward to further distance himself away from the others, his eyes filled with blood lust. His thick armor shown through the night, the armor crafted to be the best. The Long Sword itself was a complete beauty on its own, a sword meant to kill, a sword worthy of a King above Kings. 
"_Don't worry...if the Lycan challenges me then I accept. I appreciate the concern however..._" The Vampire Lord's eyes rested towards the Lycan. The Lycan was bold, very bold...had he not been prepared, he could have possibly been dead from the ambush but Elders were tough to kill...they never die easy. 
The Elder took a good look at the Lycan, examining him. "_I'm curious on who you are.._" The Vampire Lord asked. His eyes were locked dead on the Lycan's own, filled with a deadly murderous intent. At any moment, a swift burst of speed and a swing of a sword could have ended the confrontation but this Lycan was special curiosity was the only thing that prevented action at the moment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

Shawn smiled. Perfect. The vampires had acted exactly has planned. They were weakened by thier pathetic "honor". If the roles were reversed, His gaurds would have ripped the attacker to shreds already. He took a step twards Draco. The Vampire lord was wary, but confident. This was the man who had killed Desh.

_"I'm curious on who you are..."_

"I thought you would like to meet the man who has been tearing off pieces of your new empire Draco," Shawn stated coldly. His fingers danced along the hilt of his oversized sword. This would not be an easy fight, if it came down to that...

Meanwhile, somewhere outside the Werewolf camp...

Kaira loped easily through the trees, searching for Amaia. She had found the young girl's sent a while back, had had struggled to catch up with her. Finally she saw her form in the moonlight.

"Amaia!" She shouted. She skidded to a halt in front of the young Lycan. "Chief Shawn wishes to see you...to have you join him as he enters the village nothwards." She motioned with her hand. "Shawn is not the kind to wait, so he is no doubt already there. Hopefully he hasn't doen anything brash." She turned back towards camp. "Oh, and Amaia," She said. "Don't charge in there like a litter of pups. Try to be silent." Her face darkened. "Unless the Chief is in trouble. In that case, do what you must." And she sped off towards the camp.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally the battle resumed. Zelretch stood stoic, keeping his distance from the clashing pair and staring coldly into the battlefield, examining their motions, expressions, and even the air and the earth that made up their makeshift arena. He wanted to see this confrontation unfold for many reasons, both named and kept a secret.

Of course, protecting the Vampire Lord’s honour came first. This battle was for him to fight on his own, because against a single Werewolf the implications of a poor performance far outmatched the consequences of a life-rendering defeat. These were not times for the Elder leader to show weakness. It would cost him his crown if he did, and his life, because those who were closest to him would be the quickest to draw their swords in defiance should they deem Draco unworthy of his place and their loyalty. No one would fight for a man who can’t fight for himself.

But then, there was mere curiosity. He’d heard the murmurs in the court, the hissing of the Elders, and even his master’s disdain for their power. So he needed to see for himself if they were right or wrong. He needed to see if the Vampire Lord was still a strong warrior, or if his swollen pride after his victory over Desh had caused his blade to grow dull and his heart complacent.

He needed to see, and so he watched.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 6, 2009)

"_Another Lycan who thinks he can win...I must have slaughtered countless of Lycans who claim they can win. Why just surrender and all of your followers and maybe I'll consider sparing your lives for something more useful...like worthless and patehtic slaves or maybe I'll just kill you all_" Draco responded back, his voice calm but towards the end was the hint of blood lust and hate in there, the Vampire meaning everything he said. The Vampire Lord kept his hands by his sides, one of them held his legendary sword which remained idle. The beautiful black armor never seemed more darker as the Moon remained high in the sky, watching the area...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 6, 2009)

Faith sighed. _Keep strong and don't do anything hasty my Lord...Draco_, she thought.



Amaia frowned and stopped herself from making a face behind her back. _Charge in there like a litter of pups? Who does she think I am?!_

She ran swiftly in the shadows keeping her footsteps light. _Lucky I am near that town..._

A few minutes later, she halted, skidding a little. _I can definitely smell Chief here...however...vampires! A whole coven! Chief...he could be in danger. _She panicked, wondering if she should get back up. _No...Chief might be engaged in a fight right this minute, I have to go. 
_
She ran faster, making a little more noise as she arrived to his side, mouth falling open with shock. _Really, a whole load of vampires! This could get difficult...And there is their leader in person. Wow..._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 6, 2009)

The air seemed tense between the two and both foes seem to be sure that they were going to win, but all the vampires knew the outcome. She cringed her nose at the horrible smell of the lycons once more and then pushed some silky bloody looking strands of hair behind her ear. The vampires all seemed relaxed though. she might as well relax too and enjoy the fight. She will only go in if he asked for assistance, but she knew the chances of that were slim. 
The lolita vampiress  cleaned off her dress and she picks up her skirt mannerly. After that she proceeds to sit down. She was halfway to the troops, and halfway to the lord. She didn't need to get in the way after all. What kind of loyal follower would she be if she did? she was sitting as if she was side saddle, without the saddle. Her legs were both on one side, and on the other her hand was holding her up. The remaining hand lay on her legs. She watches with interest.
Soon the battle would start. It seemed to only be a showdown of stares for the meanwhile. It would get quiet bloody she would imagine soon. The blood would belong to the lycon most likely. She had no doubts. She'd seen him fight a few times and he was unmatched. After looking over the lycon she could sense he was strong. It didn't worry her though. There's no way a puppy like him be able to defeat him after all. A tiny smirk was on her face. The thought of peace seemed so distant, but it seemed to have little hope. Her eyes were shut for a few seconds. Then she opened them once more and lays her eyes on the two combatants. Her ears head something, but she disposes of the idea. It posed no danger. 
As she looked back at her lord she passed her eyes upon that girl who always seemed to cling to him. She seemed worried. Yet a expressionless face was upon Rei's own face. It did no good to worry. It only caused more problems after all. Though she couldn't deny the tiny prick of worry that poked at her a bit. Her eyes focused once more upon the battle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

"Amaia," Shawn said curtly. "Good. You're here. Stand back." Slowly he raised his enormous broadsword. "Move to attack only if a Vampire does first." I want this fight for myself." It wasn't honor that held Shawn back, he simply knew if her allowed his warrior into the fight, the vampires would retalite in kind. And there were more of them.

Slowly Shawn circled the vampire lord. He could practically hear his cries. See his fear. Taste his blood.

*CHANG!* The blades rebounded off each other. Shawn had attacked, but the vampire leader had blocked it with ease. Shawn shook off the cloak, now in only his tattered pants. More strikes. All blocked. Draco was toying with him. A small smirk on his too plae face. Shawn let out an almost inaudible growl.

Again! Attacking, faster than before. Attempting to catch Draco off guard, but to no avail. The most dangerous vampire on the planet returns the barrage of slices with his own cold intensity, turning away Shawn's strikes as if the were a childs'.

*Drip*

No one moves.

*Drip*

A small drop of blood falls from Shawn's arm. He studies it and shifts to a more advanced style of attack, one used exclusively by Lycans. He drives after Draco with razor sharp intensity, forcing the vampire back a step. 

*Bam!*

Shawn lashes out with his bare foot, catching Draco in the thigh. But the vampire returns the favor, drawing a shallow cut across Shawn's stomach. Both warriors stand motionless.

Now the fight has truly begun.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 6, 2009)

Amaia gritted her teeth, annoyed. _But what if the others start attacking? I'm not match for all of them. I should really get back up, even if they just have to watch, we have to protect the Chief even if it costs lives. But what shall I do? I have to ask first but he's fighting...it's started._

She made her decision and phased into her werewolf form. She howled loudly, knowing that she will be heard. It was her emergency signal, they would all gather now.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 6, 2009)

Draco's eyes slightly widened, his merciless eyes resting on the newly arrived Lycan. For many years he had fought and slain Lycans while seeing numerous vampires fall but he knew that cry for help. A cry that meant a massive wave of enemies would come...a cry of blood thirsty lycans, arms poised...jaws ready...all of them ready to kill. The Vampire Lord had to quicken...in order to guarantee victory and limit casualties, he not only had to kill the leader of the Lycans to inspire fear and add more to his reputation but also show that whoever dares to rise to the top, they too would only fall under the might of the Vampires. They would come and things could turn easily...
Draco lunged forward, masterfully twirling his sword with his fingers. The blade was barely visible as it continued to rapidly move as the Vampire Lord closed the gap. Within a  moment's notice, the Elder spun around, gripping his sword with both hands as he delivered a brutal and highly powerful swing across the middle. A type of blow that can easily slice a man in half...a type of blow with strength that even a Lycan would be surprised off...


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 6, 2009)

Dimitri hissed as the new werewolf arrived. When she howled, he immediatly went back into his creature form. He appeared behind her, and barked like a small puppy. He let his slight russian accent flow as he talked. "Hello young one. Do you bring trouble to this kingdom? Don't you know that Lycans bring nothing upon themselves except for embaressment?" He said. He appeared in front of her, his run impossible to see so it made it look like a teleportation or something.

He was obviously trying to tease her, trying to get her to break and attack him. He stepped closer. "The stench of Lycan burns by nose. Have you no manners? Why don't you people hide your stench, it makes you harder to sense." he said. He began to circle her. "Harder to find. Harder to sense. We defeated you in the last war, we will do so again. There is no threat to the Vampiric Kingdom." he said. He unsheathed his dagger, shifting the blade from different positions. His nails were showing, as far out as they could be.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 6, 2009)

He continued to watch the ongoing battle between Lord Draco and the Werewolf, but Zelretch nonetheless took notice of the girl approaching the Lycanthrope. The urge to draw his blade came forth this time beckoning him on, but the seasoned Vampire knew better. He waited, carefully hearing the exchange between the man and the girl, and as he watched him reengage Draco his ears caught the reverberating howl she released, having changed into her beastly form.

Drawing the Claymore once again, he drove the tip to the ground and tightened his grip on the pommel and the hilt. Still, Zelretch remained static, staring impassively at the battling couple. Draco had also caught wind of that howl and its meaning, knowing as well as he did that it was a call for help.

It was foolish, but in a sense convenient to the Vampires. After all, they were there to slay Werewolves.

As Dimitri began teasing the cub, Zelretch smiled.

“Well...? What are you waiting for?” His stern voice resounding until it reached the other Vampires. “You wanted a Werewolf to slay, and soon you’ll have more than enough to satisfy your cravings... Draw your weapons.”


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

Shawn blocked the blow Draco gave him, but it nearly sheared through his blade. His eyes widened in shock. How had he done that?

But of course, this was the man who had slain Desh. He should have expected no less. Around him, the Vampires started drawing their weapons. A thin smile stretched across his lips. It looked like he wasn't the only one who had underestimated their enemy today. He took a step back from Draco.

"Do you even realise what you're getting into?" He asked coldly, still smiling. Draco said nothing. "Your elite are here, true. But mine are coming. And there's only around 30 of you, but," his smile got even bigger. "Theres hundreds of us."

Around the village, innumarable howls sprung up. Of rage at their Chief being threatened. Slowly Shawn began to shift to his half beast form. A metal spear arced down from over the city walls, and Shawn caught it, dropping his now useless broadsword at his feet.

"Tonight we kill vampires."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 6, 2009)

She hears the howl and hisses some. "Looks like she's bringing dishonor to her precious mutt lord. Nevertheless" she smiles and then her face got serious. She stands up and hears Zelretch's command. "Yes sir. It will be quite enjoyable." She dusts off her lolita dress calmly. She didn't seem afraid of the oncoming threat. "To defeat a dog I must look my best" she had said this in a serious manner, but she was all for formality a bit. 
"Lets make chop suey" she says with a grin then reaches down to her leg and draws the long dagger. It held priceless jewels upon the hilt and the blade gleamed a red tint. "Let the games begin" she said as if in a hum and swings the dagger before tossing ti up and catching it. "I will prove my worth for once." She spoke those words with confidence and smiles as she could sense them approaching. 
She takes the red tinted dagger and licks the blade in a irresistible manner. "We will have them down soon enough" she said. She seemed totally different. She wasn't her lolita way at the moment, but she seemed different.  The dress seemed it would get in the way a bit. As quick as she could put it on the dress was off. She wasn't naked, but her underclothes consisted of a cloth shirt. It was plain and it seemed tight upon her. Her sleeves were long and tied up at the top just like the dress.  Again this one had loose material at the bottom of the sleeve in a fancy manner. Though it only stopped at the elbow. Underneith was a skirt. It wasn't long. It went just above her knee's to where the dress had hid it well. It was leather and had slits on the sides up to her thigh. The latch for her dagger was upon this. The last thing she removed was the top piece of her hair. Her hair of curls falls down on her and tickles the middle of her back. "Now I am ready." Her outfit was put underneath a tree. She goes up and stands near Zelretch and the others. Her hair seemed to bow be in a ponytail, except for the front strands that were seen at the first. Also her short bangs which covered her forehead.

By now you could hear the wolves and smell them.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 6, 2009)

Draco raised his sword...the current Lycan Leader was powerful no doubt but just when the vampires had all the momentum, all these werewolves began to appear. The Vampire's merciless eyes scanned through all of them. The Vampire Lord knew things were easily on favor of the Lycans. Reinforcements were far off...the closest main stronghold was a mile away and there were only some hundred Vampires regardless. But there was no need to show fear...this would be a physical and mental fight...the Vampires were used to fighting against outnumbered and as extreme as it was, the vampires simply looked back and gave off a rather scary killer intent..the look on all their eyes showed it...
"_Show no mercy...slay them all_" Draco simply ordered, almost ignoring the numbers factor...


----------



## Merodach (Apr 6, 2009)

“As you wish, My Lord.” He said plainly and with the most calm.

He shifted the grip of his Claymore, the left hand sliding down from the pommel and tightening around the hilt before raising it to his side. The right hand reached for his left side and with a simple yet swift motion it released his second weapon from its black encasing, the silver blade finally breathing in the nightly air and scintillating to the cascading moonlight as he held it up. It had been quite a while since he’d allowed himself the pleasure of using it. It was his favourite, after all, his slayer of Werewolves.

Waiting, his breathing slow and relaxed, he stared on coldly for an instant, no seeming intent on attacking showing in his stance. Then, without warning his entire shadowy frame, both amour and cloak, broke into a thousand shadows, fluttering onward in aimless frenzy at first, a swarm of bats whizzing like a gust of black wind through the battlefield.

The black critters all trained their sights on the nearest Werewolf, a beast of dark fur roaring to the Vampires as it stomped forth. They had their first target for the night as so they swooned down like a column of smoke, ramming into the creature and merging back together within grazing distance.

The Lycanthrope released a thunderous roar, but by then it was all too late. By then the bats had already merged together and given Zelretch his humanoid form back, and in the blink of an eye he thrust the right-handed weapon into his chest, piercing through flesh and tendon and reaching the heart. The beast’s noise was silenced for an instant then followed by a pitiful whimper upon which it fell on his knees, defeated and agonizing.

And as the touch of his pure silver blade seared through his heart, making ash out both blood and organ, he drove the claymore in his left grip onward and sliced through his neck, separating the lupine skull from the spine and sending it crashing to the ground several feet to the beast’s right side.

His surrounding brethren let out loud cries of anger and despair, and then they too began their march.

Zelretch barely made a gesture and waited for the next foolish animal to charge against him while pulling his silver blade from the newly made carcass. It was only the beginning, but it was quite enticing nonetheless. Tonight his blades would taste blood again.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 7, 2009)

She watches Zelretch for a second as he tore up that lycon. A grin formed across her face as she grabs the sheath of the dagger to. It too shone with jewels. "Today you will all die" she says to the lycons and charges at one. He too noticed her and charged at her as well. It was a large male. Since she was tiny she could weave easily through obstacles and she had the advantage and speed. She twirls the dagger until it went downwards. 
She was quick with a dagger. It was lightweight and easy to manage. The crystals shone as the two made contact. The claws of the werewolf were caught in between the dagger, and the other hand was in between the sheath. The werewolf was powerful and she grins some as she risks a move. She turns the two items with such a force some of the claws of the lycon breaks off and the lycon howls in anger and swipes at her with the remaining claws. She had tried to dodge as fast as she can but an enraged lycon was dangerous. 
He had only set a small cut on her cheek. As he did so she swipes the dagger along her cut cheek and got a few blood drops on the dagger. She jumps to the side in a quick motion and then stabs the lycon in the side. The lycon grows and sweeps out in anger. By the time he did she was already on the other side of him. A swift motion and she was atop his back and she slashes at his eyes. The blood from his eyes made him angry and he blood ran down toward his nose and mixed up his senses. So he ended up flailing about. When she noticed a weak spot she hit the lycon hard on the nose with the sheath and stabs him in the chest. The werewolf gave one final howl before falling to the ground dead. 
Everyone else seemed to be holding up fine. So far there was only a cut on her cheek, and some of the blood from her foe, and others battling had gotten on her. 
She turned to look for a new prey. This was feeding her blood. All these battles. She begins to look for a new foe. The blade seemed to be resonating with a red tint. Then again, it could have been the moon's light reflecting off of it.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 7, 2009)

*Meanwhile, about a mile away from a small human village...*

Irlos was sitting in a wrecked, abandoned house. It had been raided by vampires earlier in the year and the family that used to live there were either vampires or dead. He had his feet up on an table and was reading some book that was written in french. Irlos wouldn't usually hang around places like this but he was waiting for a message.
Suddenly, the door fell down and seven men in suits of armour wearing the seal of the Kings Guard burst in. "By the order of the king we, the Kings Guard, put you under arrest for murder, theft and insulting his majesty in public!" said the one at the front. He was Captain Carlos who had been searching for Irlos for quite a few years now. 
"My my, what's all this fuss?" Irlos casually looked over his book at the soldiers.
"Don't mock us! You're coming with us Irlos the Corrupter!" the Captain was trying to show courage but there was a slight quiver of fear in his voice.
"Well you've finally found me then. Well done." Irlos carried on reading his book. He put it down and stood up. As soon as he did there was the sound of 6 crossbows being loaded and pointed at him. Irlos put his hands up in the air and smirked. 
"That's right, now stand here and kneel down so we can handcuff you" said the Captain, his voice now shaking with fear.
Irlos walked over to the Captain and then whispered in his ear, "too slow!". In the blink of an eye Irlos was behind the group of soldiers and had kicked one into three others. They were crushed by the sheer weight of the armour and weapons. Another soldier was about to fire his crossbow at Irlos but Irlos had already picked up one from the fallen soldier and had stuck a bolt through the guy's head. The other two drew their swords and lunged at Irlos only to have their own swords kicked out of their hands and then stuck through their necks.
The Captain was the only one left.
Irlos chuckled and grabbed the Captain by his collar, able to life him high even with the extra weight of armour. "I have something to show you..." Irlos said as he tore off his eye-patch to reveal his demon eye. "Oh my god! You're not human! You're not even Vampire!" were the last words of the Captain before he let out a blood-curdling scream as Irlos bit into his throat.

Irlos dropped the body of the Captain then stretched and yawned. "That was fun, almost a workout" he said, smirking. A 'caw' was heard from above the house. "About time, you're late". He grabbed the bird and took the message that was tied round it's leg. "Take your pickings" He told the bird as he showed it the dead bodies. The crow began to peck hungrily at the eyeballs of the soldiers. 
Irlos read the message. "Ah, so the vampires want to me to kill a lycan called Shawn who is supposed to be leading the lycans at the moment. Like I don't have enough on my hands having to kill Lord Draco as well. Ah well, this might actually be fun".
Irlos searched through the soldiers to find anything useful. He took the Captains sword which was partly made of silver and had rubies and emeralds in the handle. One of the crossbows and a bunch of silver bolts. "Looks like it's time to do some vampire and lycan hunting" Irlos chuckled as he walked off to the nearby human village.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 7, 2009)

Draco then lowered his blade as a Lycan charged forward. This one was massive, easily about 10 feet tall. The Vampire Lord simply rose his hand as he clutched the Lycan by the throat as it closed in. The beast struggled to free itself but the Vampire Lord's strength was much greater then the Lycan thought. Draco unleashed a mild snarl, annoying with the annoying pathetic beast in front of him. Suddenly the sweeping claws of the black creature swopped in, attempting to strike at the armored Elder's head but a quick and sudden thrust of the sliver long sword pierced through the chest of the creature, easily re-appearing on the otherside. The creature snarled in pain as Draco simply let go of his grip, clutching his fabled weapon with both hands as a sweeping strike decapted the dying creature in one swift and bloody motion...


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyler was drinking some beer in the club as the old wooden door opened. Everyone looked as three men walked inside dragging with chains two lycans that they just captured. 
"Where is the damn Tyler.." one of the three men said as he laughs and everyone welcomes them.
_"Here..." _ a voice can be heard as some men clear away and Tyler's figure sitting on a chair and having his both legs on the table as he drinks his beer can now be seen.
" We found them outside of the village....they tried to kill a woman with her 2 kids."
Tyler stood up as he approached the men and gavce them some beer too. _"Good job my friends...lets party..."_ and suddenly Tyler delivered an insanely powerfull punch staigh on Lycan's chin and completely dissolved it sending the pieces of his face around on the room.

The club was full of mercenaries, kinghts, warriors ready to fight for mankind....the saviors will stay united until the end......


----------



## Merodach (Apr 8, 2009)

Another of the wretched creatures mounted its attack against Zelretch and he watched impassively as it did so. There really wasn’t much of a sense of intelligence left in these Werewolves after they transformed, it was indeed like fighting a pack of rabid mutts; in truth, the Shadowslayer found it somewhat pitiful and even frustrating to a degree. There was little glory to be gained from slaughtering a bunch of angry animals.

The Lycanthrope, a beast larger than Zelretch’s first kill of the night stomped the ground on its advance, roaring fervently at the Vampire and making a leap followed by a swing of its left arm, the sharp claws rushing dangerously fast to the black-clad Nightwalker. He, however, needed only to make a counter-clockwise motion of his right arm, driving his silver blade to meet with the Werewolf’s limb halfway through its course and slicing it off before it could even graze his right side.

The strength of the blow was such that itcaused the beast’s leap to lose all momentum, sending its body to slump upon the ground. There it groaned and squirmed as the pain of being dismembered spread through its nervous system. Nonetheless the creature was quick to bounce back and mounted a new offensive, picking itself up with a quick motion and swinging its remaining arm at the dark-armoured knight.

Once again, though, the attack proved less than effective as Zelretch stopped it with a thrust of his Claymore through the beast’s hand and arm followed by the killing blow: a cleaving strike with his silver blade that split the Lycanthrope’s head open and left its searing brain exposed to the world, speckles of blood filling the Vampire’s face like raindrops.

“My Lord!” Zelretch called as he removed his weapons from the dead Werewolf. “The sun! We may not have much time!”


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 8, 2009)

As Irlos approached the village, he noticed that the sun was rising. He grunted and took off his coat and folded his wings then put his coat back on again to hide them from the sun. It was uncomfortable to have his wings in such an awkward posistion but it would be a lot worse if they were in the sunlight. 
In his human form the sun wouldn't burn him but it would make his demonic powers weaken so he was just like any normal human. It didn't bother him, he had completed many mission in daytime before. 
He looked around the village. No-one was out but there was a lot of noise coming from seemed like a tavern. "A good place to pick up information on the lycan and vampire hideouts" he muttered to himself. He pushed the wooden door to reveal lots of knights and warriors. They were celebrating something and drinking, a lot. He also noticed two lycans on chains that had just been caught by three men. Another man who looked in his mid 30's and was well-built was beating the crap out of one. Irlos smiled, he'd just hit the jackpot, it was interrogation time.
He walked up to the guy who was busy beating the crap out of the lycans. "Can I borrow one of these? I'm hoping to get some information on the lycan whereabouts and they can't tell me much if they're dead".


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 8, 2009)

She continued to fight. It was only minuets, but it seemed like hours. Her blade resonated with the color of blood as a few lycons lay before her dead. She saw one lycon out of the corner of her eye. It seemed to be trying to run away. Well, that's what it looked like. The lycon already had many cuts upon his body but not life threatening. With a swish of white and red hair she neared him in what seemed like a blurr and jumped upon the unsuspecting back of the lycon. She raised the long dagger in a swift movement before stabbing the lycon in the side of the neck. The lycon roared and swiped at her. Blood dripped from the wound. She had hit a vital area. The lycon would not survive. Just to put him out of his misery she stabbed him in the same spot with the sheath unmercifully. Blood dripped down form the sheath as she looks to the lycon. It twitched a few more times and let out one last howl before death closed his eyes. Blood was on her and she smelled of lycon. It nearly made her nose cringe. 
_“The sun! We may not have much time!”_
As soon as she said those words she looked up toward the horizon. Indeed it was true. The sun was coming up. They were low on time and both sides seemed to be going on strong. She looks around. Lycons lose their power during the day, but some vampires cannot tolerate the sun. It didn't worry her though. When Lord Draco gives the order everyone will not hesitate to follow them. Until then, they would fight. Blood dripped from her weapons once more and made a 'plop' on the ground. She then waited for whatever command that the lord was to give. She hits a werewolf hard with her sheath and begins battling once again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2009)

Shawn watched the vampires attack, wound, and even kill his men. He was not pleased. He spun his spear once, twice, slamming it onto one of the elite guard. It was blocked, but by the time the vampire could respond, he was already moving into another strike, sending the vampire stumbling. Again. Again.   Sidestep, twirl. Under his guard now, twist, wait...Strike! Blood pouring from the vampire's stomach, but he fights on. Not for long. Shawn pulls a hunting knife from a sheath on his calf and with one brutal blow takes off the vampire's head.

Unlike his brethren, Shawn had the unique capability to keep most of his mind after reverting to his beastile form. He was already calculating their odds for succes, watching where he needed to lend a helping hand, and most imporatntly, keep Draco from cutting through his warriors like a hot knife through butter. They had the numbers, but his warriors weren't ready to fight on this level...yet. With a cold scream of rage, Shawn launched himself at another Vampire, simply plowing through his defenses with brute force. He slammed his head into the vampire's skull, momentarily stunning it, and then ran it through the heart with his knife. Another dead.

Shawn waited. It was a test of wills now. Who would give the order to retreat, him or Draco? How many men could they afford to lose?


----------



## Caedus (Apr 8, 2009)

Draco's speed and strength was something that younger lycans were not prepared for. With amazing strength, grace and the skill that shows how Draco is so heavily admired and feared was once more displayed. Draco's flashy yet brutal sword style not only focused on killing his target in rapid succession, it also involved slashing off limbs, spraying blood and leave a brutal corpse. This only inspired foes to fear death and this was a great way for morale. The Vampire King's speed was beyond another lycan once more as the blade slashed down the middle, cleaving through the Lycan's body. Draco was quick to turn around, snarling as his vampire fangs revealed themselves to show the slight frustration. A pair of claws slammed into his thick armor which only made several slight scratches. A pair of jaws was about to clamp into the Elder's skull but a blade pierced right through and a finishing blow was applied. Blood littered the ground and numerous corpses of both vampire and lycan where everywhere. But things were not all well as Draco took a glance towards the warning from of his loyal followers...
This day could not be won...not if the sun was rising...the Lycans had no problem but the Vampires did. 
"Back on your horses! retreat back too the stronghold!" Draco commanded, his voice booming to every vampire in the area. The Vampire Lord began to move back, heading back towards his worse. What remained of his elite guard were quick to mount as they positioned themselves around Draco's steed...they had to ride light and swift, cut through enemy positions while falling back to allied ground and a safer area from the blazing sun.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 9, 2009)

As the next few of the unlucky lycons to face off against her she heard his command. They were the one's retreating. She had blood all over her and she seemed to enjoy it. A tiny smile was planted on her face. She did some good today she hoped. She takes the bloody dagger and sheath and tucks it back into the holder upon the garder on her leg. Her hair swished along with her body as she grabbed the cloths. Her lolita cloths and items were all safe and she smiled at that.
The command was issued and the peopel ran to their horses. "Tch can't make it easy on a girl!" she mumbles then jumps onto one of the elite horses backs and lands gently upon it without spooking it. "If you don't mind I need a ride" she said politely. The lycons behind seemed to be howling in victory. Others may have been tailing behind. With a cold expression she watches the lycons before turning forward. Her body was side saddle on the horse and she sat easily on it though the horse was going incredibly fast thanks to the rider. She didn't really see who was the one controlling the horse, but as long as she didn't have to run back she was fine. The wind was hard against the horses and tossing her tied up hair. The skirt, and her under blouse were bloody. Her feet were bare and she had some cuts upon her. She had one hand holding onto the cloths. One hand went up to the shoulder pad of the warrior. It was better than the arm or the waist. Plus she figured she was being bothersome just for even asking a ride, but the vampires did need to get back. "Thank you" she said politely then her expression went back to expressionless. 
She takes another look at the horizon.....


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 9, 2009)

As a stranger walked inside the club the others ignored him maybe because of their confidence. Nobody had to be afraid of anything there...and Tyler was there as well.

The stranger walked closer toTyler that was luaghing with some and was trying to relax himself. "Can I borrow one of there?" the stranger asked and Tyler just glanced at him for a second _"You can do whatever you want....ahahah"_ Tyler grined with the others. _"We have freedom here. And I will try to keep it that way all over the world. You , Lycans and Vampires can fight and die all the time, I really don't care but just to let you all know, we are not gonna be defeated or something...."_ Tyler spoke as he knew that the stranger was not human. But he believed each word he said. Tyler is a laid-back character and doesn't really care for the others...


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco mounted his steed. The Vampire Lord looked through the crowd...he saw Lycans eating at the corpses of his dead men while those who tried to escape were being reduced to nothing more but a feast to the dirty Wolves. "GO!" Draco commanded once more. The Vampire Lord took a glance at the horizion, the Sun would be up soon. Draco then proceeded to buy more time as he charged forward. The Elder cleaved through more Lycans as they moved towards him. The horse was armored and smart as Draco constantly swung his sword to slash through the hairy beasts. What riders who managed to escape began to flee towards the Vampire fortess a mile away. It wasnt the capital by any means but a good haven with strong defenses and a perfect place to regroup, recover and then strike back. It was built into the mountain so the vampires often stayed in the faciltities inside the mountain, away from the outside where the Sun would eventually shine. 
Draco cursed slightly as he kicked at his horse to follow the rest of the riders. Several lycans were in pursuit towards others and Draco raced to catch up and eleminate them...anything behind the Vampire Lord himself would be dealt with...either ways, the new Lycan leader may even call his men back...


----------



## Merodach (Apr 9, 2009)

Zelretch sheathed his swords and turned away very casually from the battlefield, inconspicuously strolling past the rows of mangled lupine bodies, stepping quietly on the growing puddles of blood flowing unevenly through the gravel. It was quite anticlimactic having to retire, but against sunlight no Vampiric blade could ever hope to prevail. Not without a miracle, if such a thing was even possible for a spawn of the night.

Before parting, however, he turned and gave the Werewolves and their leader a final courteous bow and a simple smile. They may have lost this battle, but they did so to the sun, not to the Werewolves. Even though outnumbered, Vampires were still the more skilled warriors. The Lycanthropes might disagree, but he had no qualms with letting them bask in false glory.

“It was a pleasure to meet you, Master Werewolf.” Zelretch mused with a humorous glint and took a single step back, the action followed by his body fragmenting once more into a swarm-like state.

The bats circled the battlefield one time and then whizzed into the thick woodland to follow after the Vampiric riders that had already parted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2009)

As the Vampires retreated into the night, the victorious Lycans howled in glee. They had struck the vampires a stunning blow, tonight had been their night. Some Lycans began feasting on the corpeses, others took off in pursuit of the Vampires.

"HALT!" Shawn barked. Everything stopped. Lycan heads swivled to Shawn, who now stood in his human form. "Back to your human bodies," He said calmly. The air arond them filled with the pops and cracks of bones retracting and shortening, until every Lycan was in human form. "Good," Shawn continued. "Now burn the town. The Vampires won't feed here again." Lycans rushed this way and that, getting ready, helping wounded comrades, and sorrowfully picking up the bodies of their fallen. Soon the town was in flames as the Lycans trudged wearily to their base.

Once there, Shawn stood on the stage. He lifted his glass in a toast. "Tody," he began, "We struck a great blow. We lost many warriors, but we have struck deep into the Lord Draco's elite gaurd! Of the 30 he brought with him, only 5 remain to tell the tale!" Cheers rocked the small encampment. "But we did not escape without losses. We too have been wounded. The Vampires know we are here. Now is the time to move." He paused, eyeing the Lycans below him. "The Vampires have retreated to their base a mile from here. No doubt they will return. We must leave this place, and head for the stronghold to the east. Samuel will lead you there." All around, people began whispering. _Samuel? Why not Chief? Or Kaira?"_ Shawn quickly explained. "I will be leading a small party to the other packs around this area to recoup our losses. Kaira will be leading...a special mission. Needless to say, it should cripple the vampires. Now eat!" He left the hall, walking into a dimly lit war room. A large map stretched across one wall. Inside was seated Kaira, Samuel, and several other Lycan leaders, as well as a few Lycans in heavy black cloaks who hung in the shadows.

"What now?" Kaira asked. Shawn sighed, pointing th the location of the Lycan's current base on the map.

"We're here. Come noon, Samuel will lead the majority of our forces to Clawrock. It's easily defendable, and a complete secret. We'll hole up there." Some leaders nodded. "Meanwhile, I will lead a small, handpicked peace party up to the Garuga clan. Hopefully we can make them our allies. This fight weakened us and we could use their veterans." More nods. "Kaira, as well as a few others, will be leading raiding parties around this area. Their objective is to destroy any towns the Vampires could reach in a night of hard riding. We will force them to abandon that fortress." Smiles, around the table. "That is all. Dismissed. Everyone left except for the hooded figures.

*"And what of us Chief?"* One asked. Shawn eyed him warily. 

"Saul. I have a...job for you."

*"Ask, Chief."*

I want you to infiltrate the Vampire's fortress. I want you to kill any human prisoners you can find and then get out. Remain unnoticed. Do not kill a Vampire unless it is absolutely needed."

*"Hail, Chief."*


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2009)

Most of the night Heather stood on the hill watching the battle unfold below her.  The hill she stood on giving her a perfect view of the town sprawled below her.  “At least the tip was right for once.”  Heather said to herself as her eyes took in the bloody scene.  “Maybe they will kill each other off and I can go on my merry way.” she said with an unamused chuckle falling flatly even to her own ears.

Glancing behind her she saw the blood red of the approaching dawn.  “And it ends to soon…” she mumbled turning back to watch the retreating vampires.  “One day…I will have my revenge…” she said coolly as she slammed her sword into the ground.  She bent her knees and picked up a little dirt, letting it sift through her fingers though continued to hold the hilt of her massive sword.  “You will be mine…” Heather growled as she stood pulling her sword and replacing it into her scabbard.

“One day…” Heather said as she turned glancing over her shoulder one last time at the flame filled village.  She then ran over and mounted her horse.  “Okay Jezebel, Let’s get out of here.”  the white and black paint tossed her mane and took off toward the rising sun.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco rode inside the strong hold's wall....the gate shutting as the Vampire Lord finally entered...he remained behind to ensure protection from the back. The Vampire Elder could hear the gasps of exhaustion, they were safe for now. Numerous Vampire Soldiers stood at the walls, armed with swords and bows...ready to fire in case there was a counterstrike. A few moments pretty much ensured they werent being followed. The fortress was tall and wide and build into the mountain as if they were one. A large outerwall was the main means of protection along with numerous defensive siege weapons...
"My Lord, its good to see you at this time, how may I serve you?" The vampire asked after a typical bow. He was the regional leader, commander of this fortress and in charge of the lands in the area. In the grand scheme of things however, he was a mild rank. 
"_Dismiss with your worthless talk! The Lycans...I want an army assembled and the other Elders to be notified at once!"_ Draco commanded, he was rather frustrated. The regional leader swallowed, Draco still clutched his Sword...lycan blood was stained all over the perfect blade but it seemed that the killer intent in the Elder was still there. The Elder was restless and the horse he rode on was quite reckless itself, walking around in place...ready to run. 
"At once" The vampire bowed and ran off...Draco dismounted his steed and looked at the others. "Into the caves unless you intend to burn" Draco commanded...he was still angry and wasnt exactly at his most charismatic state The sun was rising high into the sky, sunlight was heading in their direction. Draco proceeded to enter into fortess...he wasnt alone however and soon...the fortress would almost appear empty during the day but the vampires were much alive...inside...


----------



## Merodach (Apr 9, 2009)

The swarm swooned down into the inner hallways of the fortress through the main entrance, delving into a quasi perpetual darkness, their wings flutteromg, pushing them onwards through the cold, thick air. Finally they reached a large hall and circling one another to form a whirlwind they once again gave shape to the Vampiric swordsman. Stretching his neck, he passed his hands through his blood-smeared hair and blood-soaked hair and took a deep breath.

Several servants approached him making bows and curtsies and offering to clean him up, but he dismissed them with a solemn glare. He was not tired, only upset with Mother Nature because it had meddled in their affairs yet again. Having to forfeit a battle with such pathetic animals due to the interference of the sun; surely they must be gloating now.

Nonetheless there was something else in play here. Lord Draco was restless; he was restless in the battlefield and he was restless now. The situation was stressful indeed, but Zelretch had to wonder if the Vampire Lord was no longer capable of keeping his composure; and what kind of a leader was he if he couldn’t? So far it seemed as though only those close to him had begun to notice, but what would happen when rumours and whispers began to spread? Perhaps he Elders’ suspicions weren’t entirely unfounded.

 Stepping forth, the knight approached the Lord and made a bow before him.

“My Lord,” He started. “I wonder if perhaps it is too hasty to summon the Elders to this place. The Werewolves in this land may be great in number, but perhaps an entire army mightn’t be necessarily to have them dispatched.”


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 9, 2009)

As they ran in with such a rush into the castle she had to hold on tighter. They had gotten there in time it seems. As they got to the right place she slides off the horse and it seemed she was all calm. She watches the scene before her and then slides off of the horse *"Thank you"* she said with a bow to the man and goes around a corner. A minuet later she had the dress and her hair was back to normal. She starts walking into the caves. 
She catches up to the lord and bows politely before walking nearby. She waited as Zelretch finished his speech. *"Also. My lord"* she said and does a tiny bow. Her looks appeared back to normal. *"If you will. I can be a part of the army. I am useless just sitting around here all day."* She stops for a second then continues. *"Plus I want to pay the debt. I made you look like a fool. Please allow me to make it up to you. And also Zelretch"* she said and bows to him slightly. She knew he was a bit angry, and knew she might get yelled at. *"Those mutts must go"* she said under her breath. _The only thing about her that seemed off was a large bloodied cut on her cheek. _
She looks at his appearance. He was all bloodied. As were most everybody. It made her angry a bit. *"I am sorry if I spoke out of line. I just want to greater your cause is all. I do not know why."*_ While she said this she wore a cold face._ *"I must be taking your time. Forgive me."* She does a tiny bow then starts to walk ahead some. The bloodied, white curls on her head bounced as she was about ten feet away. Many people were in front. She sighs some then touches her cheek where the scratch was. It would be healed soon most likeley.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco headed deeper into the caves, he was aware of the guards and the other immortals around but the sound of a very familar voice in the form of Zelretch. The Elder was rather quick with his response, saying what he believed to be correct..."_I will not risk open warfare, if the enemy is to be obliterated, it must be done so in rapid succesion. If the Lycans grow to even half their strength when they had with Desh, many problems will occur. It would once more halt the expanision of the Empire. I am not a fool...I will not cower in these walls...the Lycans must be destroyed now! What else would you have me do_? Draco asked, looking towards his trusted advisor. The Vampire Lord was still restless...agressive. He needed to relax, show the men there was little need to panic...show the men that they can overwhelm the Lycans as they had before but it wasnt that easy...failure to contain the Lycans would be terrible for the Morale of the Vampires and Draco knew the Elders would be quick to try and turn against the very man they call their King. Expirence and wisdom was key here, a younger ruler would easily and possibly made a mistake...he would not...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2009)

"Draco...relax. Maybe you should rest," said Faith quietly, standing up, flitting to his side. She touched her clothes lightly, they were stained with Lycan blood. She grimaced. The battle was quite a big one and Faith didn't fight with any weapons except for her bare hands and strength. Her speed was her speciality, she danced and flickered around the werewolves, breaking their bones and finally moving in for the kill. She rubbed at a her left arm which was injured.

_We will not lose. Never.
_
---------------

Amaia ran to a small flower field and stretched under a tree. She tended to all of her wounds and was happy that she was victorious in her battles. She yawned and squinted; the sun was bright. Amaia fell asleep, the glowing sun shining over everything.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2009)

_"Rest? There is no need...I am not blinded by anything, my intentions and mind are clear_" Draco simply responded to Faith. The Vampire Lord continued to move onwards...he needed to see what commanding officers were here in preperation of a counter attack. As long as the sun remained high in the sky...movement was limited at the moment...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Faith tutted and just patted his shoulder. "As you wish," she replied dryly, a little smile forming on her lips.

She went off in her own direction, going to change her clothes.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 9, 2009)

“My Lord!” Zelretch continued this time with his head down, following after Lord Draco. As him and Faith parted ways he neared the Elder to the point where barely needed to whisper to let himself be heard. It was best for this not to fall into unsuitable ears.

“If I may he so bold...” He started. “It is not the Lycanthropes and their strengthening what has brought about these concerns. I am fairly confident  that we could’ve damaged them further were it not for the sun. But Your Grace surely knows that these Werewolves are not in the least your only enemies... and that there are those... much closer to you, and with greater power than those animals.” He suggested, perhaps all too grimly.

“There are those amongst the Elders who hesitate in following you... Bringing here, with their men, to the midst of a battlefield might provide them with the chance to act upon those feelings. Werewolves can be slain by way of swords, but these men have much more than brute strength at their disposal, and I fear that they might use it against you in a place such as this.”

He made a bow and stepped back. “Perhaps I am exaggerating... I hope I am, but I also hope that My Lord is prepared for such threats when they arrive.”


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco paused and let out a sigh. The Vampire Lord closed his eyes...relaxing and thinking about the day and the words that been spoken. After a few moments, Draco slightly turned around as he looked towards the Vampire before him. "_I am aware of the other Elders...they are those who are loyal and those who are not. But I've kept them trapped in the Capital but when they arrive, they will be forced to decide what path too choose. When they face me...fear can be exploited. I'm aware of what could happen but I am ready...I just hope when the time comes that you'll be amoung those who remain loyal_" Draco finally replied. The Vampire Lord took a good, swift look...searching for any signs of secret intenions and lies but stopped, he did not want to doubt somebody like the immortal before him but even as succesful as Draco was, he wasnt completely invinicble...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2009)

Saul slipped quietly through the shadows. He was Darkfang- an elite assasain raised just for missions like this. Desh hadn't only been a tactical genius, he was a visionary. He realised Lycans needed more than brute strength to win the war against the Vampires, so he had instigated the Darkfang project.

And now that project was being put to use. Saul entered the first prison room without a whisper. He was a shadow, carefully watching for his target.

There. A few women and a child. Pale from the eternal darkness and the constatnt feeding. He was releasing them, in a way. They wouldn't feel any more pain. Saul flicked a few knives through the bars, which landed with quiet thumps in the prisoners chests. They died without even knowing what hit them.

Saul was no fool. He knew this was a suicide mission. But if the Lycans were to ever see victory over the vampires, Shawn was their best bet. Desh had been promising...but too rash, too bold. Shawn was more anylytical, but would he break down at the crucial moment?

No matter now. Just complete the mission. He had come alone. Insisted on it.Quietly he enetered the last prison. The Vampires would be trapped between a rock and a hard place now. With no prisoners stored up, and Kiara destorying the surrounding villages, the Vampires wouldn't be able to feed. They'd have to retreat further towards their capital, giving Samuel and the others time to escape to Clawrock. One last prisoner...

"INTRUDER!" A Vampire shouted. Saul spun, cursing. A knife flew, taking the undead soldier in the gut, but he hardly noticed. Saul ducked under is swing, using brute strength to snap the Vampire's neck. Hurrdly, he pulled out a flask of alchohol and drnched the entire cell with it. Then he took a small pill from a necklace he wore, putting it between his teeth. Finally, he grabbed a match and lit it, setting the cell alight, and swallowed the pill.

And so Saul died.


----------



## Merodach (Apr 9, 2009)

“My Lord, I am nothing if not your faithful servant...” Zelretch replied simply and very calmly. “I shall fight by your side for as long as you command me to. Now I beseech you to rest while I see to the preparations pertinent to the arrival of the Elders.” He bowed and parted ways with the Vampire Lord.

The Shadowslayer was nothing if not loyal, but in truth he was only to his own interests. And so far it just so happened that his interests were very much aligned with those of Lord Draco. The annihilation of the Lycanthropes who were an ever so cumbersome issue for the Vampires and in particular to his own dealings with the Humans was amongst those matters that he held as a high priority. But in that very same sense he couldn’t disregard what he’d seen in the battlefield the night before. Still, that wasn’t enough for him. Even if just for the moment, Lord Draco was fit to be Lord of all Vampires to his eyes.

He pondered on all this while strolling through an empty hallway, deeply sunk deep thought just as a pair of lower-ranking officials approached him from behind. Zelretch took notice of them but chose to ignore them until either gathered the courage necessary to address him, something that did not happen until a minute into the walk.

“My Lord!” One of them finally called to him. He stopped and turned, staring at the underling with nothing but steely eyes which caused him to flinch if for a second.

“My Lord...” He repeated. “There’s been an incident in the dungeons where we keep out blood supplies. There was an intruder—”

The words were cut off as he was grabbed by Zelretch by the neck and slammed against a wall. The man’s expression switched to panic as he stared at the knight who gazed back most impassively in a frighteningly serene stance as he began to choke.

“Yes?” Zelretch inquired, turning to the remaining soldier.

“Ah—Ah... There was a, uh... there was an intruder in one of the dungeons. He appears to—to have killed the Humans that we kept for—uh... for blood... We believe it was a Werewolf, Sir... but he committed suicide upon being discovered so—”

“How many did he manage to kill?” The Shadowslayer asked while tightening his grip on the man against the wall who appeared to getting more frightened by the second, starting to struggle to get loose but to no avail. Zelretch was far too strong for him.

“Uh—All of them, Sir... All the Humans in the dungeon are... They’re dead.” He answered.

“I see... What of the other Dungeons? What of the Vampire Lord’s select supply?”

The soldier nodded. “We sent men to investigate, but it seems as though he could only reach the higher levels... The others, uh... seem to be unharmed.”

Zelretch hummed. “Very well, then.” He said, and with his words he clenched his fist on the neck of the soldier he was holding, crushing it and practically decapitating him if not for the thin layer of skin still keeping the head attached to the body, blood bursting profusely from the mouth, nose, eyes and ears. Releasing the grip and letting the corpse slump to the floor of the hallway, he turned to the remaining Vampire.

“How a Werewolf got into this stronghold is something that I cannot quite fathom, so I hope for you sake that it’s a mistake that won’t be repeated; as for the losses... I shall inform the Vampire Lord of this myself. For now send a message to be delivered along with the Summons for the Elders. Tell them to bring large amounts of _cattle_ along with their troops.” He instructed, walking past the soldier and heading back through the path from which he came.

“Oh, and... see to it that this is dealt with. It is quite unsightly...” He said, throwing a fleeting glance to the bleeding corpse on the floor while resuming his pace.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco sat in the throne in the fortress only to stand up, his glaring with rage. Every fortress had a throne along with several others...the special chairs made for the Elders of course or other high officials. The Vampire Lord watched as a timid looked Soldier was on his knees, two guards at his flanks. The Elder began to walk around the trio. "Leave him" Draco commanded as the guards backed off. Draco glared down at the man who was accuesed of allowing the intruder in...news spreaded fast and the King himself was always to be notified as soon as possible. While details were not very complete, Draco hated traitors...
"You know why you're here" Draco stated simply.
"I would never betray you my Lord" The Vampire responded quickly, he was almost begging.
"Witnesses...evidence, they all state your guilty" Draco responded.
"Listen to me! I'm innocent!" The vampires shouted. This drew much rage as a brutal punch slammed into the vampire's body, easily shattering the bones in his skull. The body fell too the floor dead, a puddle of blood dripping out of the man's mouth. The marks of where the fist connected to the man's skull easily showed themselves, the blow show-casing the Elder's power. 
"Of some of the things I hate...it's lack of loyalty" Draco glared at the body as the guards tried to look as professional as they could. They were rather used to public executions by Draco but even after numerous times was it still brutal and rather terrifying. The Vampire Lord turned and noticed a familiar face walking back...perhaps the answers he wanted would arrive.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 10, 2009)

Irlos thanked the man with one of his really good fake smiles. _'There's something strange about that man, something unnatural'_ he thought to himself. A slight knot appeared in Irlos' stomach. He was actually scared. _'I'll burn this village down when I've dealt with this dog here'_ he thought as he dragged the lycan round the back of the tavern. 

The lycan howled as the sun came out and it did its agonising transformation back into it's human form. "What do you want with me? Why don't you just kill me like the others?" the lycan panted.
"Well I need some information you see.." Irlos replied with a grin.
"I'll tell you nothing!" the lycan interrupted, "you bastard!". He spat in Irlos' eye.
"Urgh, filthy animal" Irlos said as he wiped away the blood. "You know, I've been on this Earth for a very long time and there's one thing I've learnt : if you 'encourage' someone enough, they will tell you anything". Irlos couldn't help but laugh as he drew the Captain's sword. The lycan looked at the blade in horror, it reeked of silver. "Apparently", Irlos continued, "lycans don't like silver. They don't like it at all. In fact, even touching it burns them raw. How about, you tell me the information, and I may just let you live. Or we can do it the hard way of course". Irlos chuckled.
"You think that'll get the information out of me?! I've been caught prisoner by human and vampire alike! What makes you think you can make me spill?!" the lycan spat.
"Oh well you see, I'm not human", he rubbed the blade along one arm of the lycan, "I'm not vampire", then along his leg, "I'm not even lycan!". The lycan roared in pain. Irlos slashed the lycan across the chest. "Going to tell me now?" Irlos said.
"Fine, I'll tell you whatever you need to know...".


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 10, 2009)

"Oh dear," murmured Faith as she walked into a cold, grey room with a high ceiling. Elders and officials were seated and Draco himself was sitting on the throne. She leaned back on the wall and folded her arms across her chest.

"Our defense needs to be very strong now. I believe that they were trying to destroy our blood supply to weaken us. The surrounding human villages are also destroyed. I wouldn't be surprised if they try to infiltrate the prisons clandestinely to kill all of the supply. The guards are simply to weak to stop them."


----------



## Merodach (Apr 10, 2009)

"And thusly, measures are being taken as we speak to prevent this incident from occurring again." Zelretch interjected as he stepped into the throne room, walking past Faith and kneeling halfway to the throne of Lord Draco.

"It is very clear what they were attempting to do, but My Lord needs not to concern himself with this nuisance. It's already being dealt with. All the losses were contained to a single dungeon in the higher levels; the others, including that which contains what is exclusively for Your Grace, are intact." He explained very diligently with his head still down.

"Instructions have also been dispatched along with the orders for the Elders so that they may bring more humans along with their soldiers."

Standing up, the Shadowslayer approached the Vampire Lord and as he stood no less than three feet away from him, he said:

"Nonetheless, it was quite the attempt to cripple our strength, what this dog has done... Perhaps it would be advisable to find a way to dispose of him even before the battle begins."


----------



## Caedus (Apr 10, 2009)

"what do you have in mind then?" Draco asked the advisor before him. The Vampire Lord took a glance at Faith from before...all these details, all these facts. They were important and more of the details were better. The Vampire Lord thought assassination attempts at the new leader of the Lycans would work but the Lycans were almost different now. They were smart...Desh possibly would have attempted an invasion in this situation. The sun prevented limited movement and the Lycans with their strength and numbers were almost bound to overwhelm the fortress. No attacks...
If they were being forced back towards the capital...would they assault there? but the capital was impenetrable, it was the capital...the standing grand city of the Vampires. Or perhaps they were just delaying the war...hoping that the Elders who opposed Draco would attempt to seize power...

It was crucial for the Lycans to be stopped...very crucial.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 10, 2009)

Jezebel prance through the grass, the morning mist stirred by her hooves.  Surveying the area around them Heather sighed.  “We are going to have to find a place to rest soon…” she said to her mount, reaching forward and patting her muscular neck.  “What do you think Jezebel?”  Heather asked her.  “Should we look for a town or just find someplace secluded?”

The beautiful mare tossed her head and whinnied in response, quickly turning toward a copse of trees to the east of them.  “Sounds good to me.  Looks like the stream even runs through there.”  Heather said giving a small yawn.  “Damn creatures have to be up all night don’t they…” she mumbled as the horse broke through the trees into the clearing.  “Tomorrow night…we will see what we can do…” Heather said dismounting.  Quickly she pulled off the saddle and bridle, letting Jezebel move to the stream to drink then to munch on the green grass before unpacking her own things.  She readied a small camp so she could something to eat and at least a few hours sleep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2009)

Shawn marched through the woods, closely followed by the small group of Lycan he had chosen for this mission. Saul had done what he had needed to do...delay the vampires. Shawn grinned. His spies had told him everything he needed to know. Draco now had to rely on the humans supplied by the approaching Elders... but would the Elder be loyal to Draco? They did after all, have him at their mercy, with superior manpower and the resources Draco desperately needed. 

But it didn't matter. All Shawn needed was some reinforcements. Then he would show why he was a leader to be feared. The Vampires looked down on them. Called them beasts and animals. They wouldn't be laughing when Shawn struck his death blow...but not yet. He just needed more men.

"Chief?" Asked a young Lycan next to him. "Their camp is only about a mile from here. We've contacted some of their scouts. What should we tell them?"

Shawn let a ghost of a smile cross his face. "Tell them we bring the fall of the Vampires."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 11, 2009)

The door of the club opens and a team of great men walks out ready to battle everything that will stand against them.

In front of them walks Tyler...armed only with his will...having his upper muscled body naked as everyone has used to his original appearence.
He has a plan. A plan that may bring the balance to this world...

"Hey hey Tyler, are you sure that we should meet the Lycans..?" 
Tyler continued in front as he spoke _"Just keep walking...we need the Lycans to bring the Vampires to their Game Over!!"_ and smiled as he threw down his cigar.
But the hell was he thinking anyways..? A meeting with the Lycans...it was too dangerous and he also wants to make a deal with their leader?


----------



## Merodach (Apr 11, 2009)

"I'm not quite sure, My Lord. Perhaps an ambush might be in order." Zelretch suggested very humbly, not being all too sure of his words. It was a difficult situation this one.

It was more than likely that the scale would tip in their favour once the Elders arrived with their troops; after all, each of them wielded about as much power as Lord Draco himself, and they were all fearsome, seasoned warriors capable of slaying rows upon rows of Werewolves by themselves and making quick work of their hordes with their armies. But that would only showcase their superiority to the many men that were now under Draco's command.

What would the Vampire Lord do now? If they were to meet in battle with the Leader of the Lycans such outcome was not unlikely, but making a quick strike before the troops were in place posed an equal if not greater risk. What else, though, was left do? The options grew slim by the minute.

"Or if My Lord prefers we can simply wait for the Elders to arrive." He added with a somber tinge.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 11, 2009)

Draco thought for a moment and simply smirked. "_A plan is in motion....should the Lycans come, they will arrive at a fort that is not only filled with an army but also all the Elders. LET the Lycans know who is here and who will be arriving...if confident enough, they will come here in their attempt to try and kill us all...they will merely fall into a trap and be slaughtered. Should they refuse to arrive, we'll divide ourselves and then spread out and hunt them down. If we are as superior as we believe we are, we should be able to deal an army of ours against an army of theirs. The Elders will act as Generals as usual and their wisdom and strength should turn the tide. If the Elders die then it means replacement is required_" Draco stated. The Vampire Lord took a quick scan throughout the room, the thought of having the title Elder most likely would interest any ambitious vampire. The Vampire Lord ended his glance turning towards an Officer.
"_And our scouts_?" Draco asked. 
"My Lord...we've found sightings of Lycan Scouts but we didnt engage. We've assumed that there are other Lycan Clans that have not joined with the new unified force. As pointless as this may be...we're aware of a human, female rider with a sword and horse. What she is looking for...we dont know but I just wanted to bring that to your attention" The Soldier responded. 
"_You sure its not a lycan_?" Draco questioned.
"I'm confident, I assure you my Lord" The soldier replied. 
"_Very well, at nightfall, I want that human found. She must either die or come with us...we cannot let the Lycans find her. As odd it may be...even the simplest looking creature can have something very valuble or interesting.._" Draco took a deep sigh. "I_f there are no more discussions or questions, the Council is over and we shall then await for the other Elders_" Draco added on and waited to see if everybody was content with the meeting.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 11, 2009)

Tyler and the others were heading in a dark forest to find a Lycan clan that was preparing an attack as they heard about.
And Tyler could think of a better plan and his strength would be a great help for them. Almost everyone knew his name even if they never saw him.

Tyler could feel that there were some Vampires near by as they were entering into the forest. They should be scouts, spies or something but Tyler didn't really have a problem. Nobody was going to attack in a united team of experienced men in a time like this.

_"Where is that bastard Sh...Shawn was that his name...that leads the fucking Lycan squad?"_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rei had been gone for awhile. She now looked all clean. She seemed to be wearing a different item of clothing. Her hair seemed to still have the red tint and the cut on her cheek had healed. The tunnels which led underground always confused her and she seemed lost. "Heeh-heh" she chuckles with a sense of uncertainty. You could tell now that she was wearing another form of a lolita fashion. You could compare her to a doll and could find a close resemblance. 

She wore a dress that hit down to her knee's and it was white and black. She wore boots up to her knee's which had heels about a few inches high. The boots had cloth and had a black bow on the top of them.  The waist part of her dress also carried a bow. It was also black. The choker was white, and had a black ribbon that was tied upon it as well. On her bust area was a corset string that squeezed her diaphram(i think thats the right body word, hips to chest?) Her skirt part of it was made out of silk and leather it seemed. The majority of it was cloth. Her sleeves were of the same fashion of the last one and it seems a kimono was on her arms. It was open and went down to her ankles. The kimono had cherry blossoms on it. It was red and black. Though the Sakura's were pink a bit. The ribbons upon the kimono were red, the rest black. On her head she wore a clip. Her hair was put up in a neat clip. Not a hair out of place. This time her hair was still curly, except her head piece had the same shape of the last one. Except the roses were replaces with ribbons at the ends. It was black and white lace all the way from both ears, and two ribbon followed down to her chin. On the right side near the bow was a white rose though. 

"Tch Geez" she sighs some. She did know most of the way. She understood why some had to hide underground. The sun would burn them after all. She leans against the wall  of the tunnel and relaxes. A tiny hum was seen coming from her lips.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC: Live?

Night has finally fallen...

A long convoy of carriages and armored warriors slowly walked through the forest. The army numbered at about a few several hundred at the most. Within the carriages lay the Elders, the wisest and strongest of the vampires or so most believed. Each had their own wants and needs...their own likes and dislikes. The convoy was rapidly approaching the Vampire fortress. Word spread quick...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Shawn and company were escorted by the scouts of the Garuga clan, who were leading them further into the forest. Through twists and tunrs, taking leaps off rocks only a Lycan could make or survive, they made their way through the treacherous landscape. Eventually they broke into a large clearing, and Shawn heard gasps from the Lycans behind him. He was quite impressed himself. The Garuga clan was at least twice as large as Shawn's clan, the Silverbacks, and was made up of mostly veterans from the Vampire war. Shawn smiled inwardly. This was exactly what they needed.

"What is your buisness here?" Asked a guard, approaching their party.

"I seek an audience with Gar."

"And why would the Chief want to see you?"

"Tell him an old friend is here to see him." The guard looked suspicious, but shrugged. 

"Don't see any harm. Tell your men to keep their hands where my scouts can see them." He walked off. A few minutes later, he came back accompanied by another figure.

Gar stood an impressive height, even for a Lycan, and had his share of scars. Around his shoulders he wore a traditional Lycan Lieutinet jacket, and wore aneyepatch.

"Shawn."

"Gar."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyler and the others were still walking in the forest as they could hear strange sounds coming from everywhere.
_
Isn't it dangerous?I mean walking in the Lycan's home..."
Tyler heard the man but just smiled. The humans are not so strong as the Lycans but when they will hear Tyler's name they will understand.

Some minutes passed and the humans could see from the distance some creatures gathering, they were lycans. 

The others stopped for a while even if there were brave enough to fight them but Tyler continued forward walking out the clearing.

"What the fuck is he doing?"
"Just trust him kid..."

Tyler raised his hands up and yelled "Hey dudes! Are we gonna do this war or not?"_


----------



## Caedus (May 5, 2009)

"My Lord..." The lead Elder bowed. Markus was his name...he was considered to be the second strongest vampire, only weaker then Draco himself. He was just as much of a mystery as Draco though and some may argue that Markus's elder age makes him more expirence. But out of the 5 Elders, Markus was the most vocal and visibily rebellious which has led to several intense arguments. While it was obviously clear that most if not the entire army was loyal to Draco...Markus knew that assassination could happen at any moment but at the same time...civil war was possible in that event.
"_Markus, your arrival along with the elders are most welcome. There is much needed discussion"_ Draco stated. 
"Ahh...the lycans, tell me my Lord, are we out outnumbred, is their strength even greater then you can handle?" Markus asked but obviously mocking at the Vampire elder.
"_Greater then I can handle? Perhaps I brought you here so I can listen to you talk or maybe I brought you here so you can witness me deal with this threat but let me remind me on who you are talking too_" Draco threatned, his eyes filling with rage as the Dark Lord glared at his "rival" eye to eye. 
"I meant no insult...my Lord, I merely wish to hurry and deal with this lycan threat. Whispers of uniting lycans and bounty hunters are quickly spreading...we have many enemies" Markus responded swiftly, he sounded innocent but he too was filled with anger towards Draco.
_"I'm aware, I'm making a little raiding party to scout out the area, some of my best and willing warriors. I shall go with them as you rest of course. I intend on slaying a few more Lycans, a few matters demand I be out there but I'll return to judge the matter of how we deal with the remaining Lycans if there any more alive..." _Draco answered in return as he proceeded to leave the remaining Elders to their duties as several servents went to deal with the recently arrived Elders.
The Vampire Lords proceeded to move through the halls, it was time for them to be dispatched to their quarters and rest for the night. A search and destroy party was being prepared..


----------

